# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  صورة وهمسة ღ♥ღ دعــوة للتواصل

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صورة وهمسة حب




يوماً ما عندما يعيش الآخرون في روحي 
 سيكتشفون خلجات و نبضات تلك الروح
سيكونون كما قلت أيها الأمـــل في روحي
في عقلي .. في تفكـيري .. في إحساسي
في كل شيء 


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ثمن الخيانة




إذا كنت تحب ولا تخون .. فأنت إنسان نقي وطاهر 
فأحفظ هذا النقاء .. واحفظ هذا الحب بقلبك الشفاف
وإذا كنت تحب ومع ذلك تخون من تحبه فاختر الحب 
قبل أن تختارك الخيانة لأن ثمن الخيانة هو الخيانـة


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الصداقة 




الصداقـــة هي بهجة العمر وبسمة الحياة

و هي الوجه الآخر الغير مرئي من الحب

والحرمان منها .. كالحرمـــــان من النور



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

وقفة تأمل 






غداً نمضي كما جئنا وقد ننسى بريق الضوء والألوان

وقد نهفو إلى زمن بلا عنوان .. وقد ننسى .. وننسى 

فلا يبقى لنا شيئا لنذكره مع النسيـان

 فيكفي اننا يوما تمردنا على الأحزان

ويكفي أننا يوما تلاقينا بلا استئــذان



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مشوار طويل 




سأخطو الآن مشـــوار طويل مجهول الآفاق مع الجراح بدون قلبي  
كل من حولي تركوني لأقاسي صعاب الدنيا وأخوض معركة الحـياة 
قالوا إنهم سيكونون إلى جواري ولكن المشيئة حالت بيني وبينهم 
ليس بيدهم أو بيدي أية حيلة  فلا بد من هذا الفراق
ولابــــد من التعــــرف على الوجــــه الآخر للحـياة



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

لا أجد ما اقول بس بجد استمتعت بدخولى صفحاتك

بــ كل شئ

الموسيقا والصور والكلمات

بجد لا تعليق

فــ أنت موهبه حقا وهتظل موهوب

لانك تملك أحساس من نوع خاص



تقبل تحياتى

مملكه الحب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

يحاكى الزمان وحده أسرارى

بـ أن قلبى من فلاز والحب سبب أفكارى

أخترت مملكه الحب لتكون أختيارى

وأنا الان أنظر من وراء جيدار أصوارى

لــ أشاهد ماذا يفعل الناس وهم فى ظلام لكى أضيئ قلوبهم بــ أنوراى




اذا فشلت فى أن تحافظ على ذكرياتك القديمه فحاول ان تصنع ذكريات جديده من أجل البقاء

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. مملكة الحب 




كعادتي سأنسحب بعــيدا عن أحاديث البشر ، لأتقوقع في متصفحي
فأعيش لحظاتي مع كلماتك وهمساتك المعبرة ..... فتنبعث داخلي
شعاع الذكريات من داخل قلبي الصغير ... فتتراكـــــــم حتى تكتمل
ملامح الصورة من أمامي .. أناجي طيفك وأعاتبه من طول الغياب
فلا تحرمينا تواصلك الزاهي لمتصفحي ... تقبلي تحياتي العطرية


مع
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

البعض يمر منك 




 أسندت غربتي على نزف أحلامي

وشعرت بالأسى من فـراق أحبابي

وتهمس لي الحياة دائماً في وجداني

البعض يمر بك والبعض يـمـر منك



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ويبقى الأمل 





مـــــــــا يزال الزمن يصب علينا من مصائبه ، ويدغدغ فينا شيئاً فشيئا ..
ولكن وبرغم الأنيـــن (( يبقى الأمل ))

فكم نتألم ، وكم نبكي ، وكم نتوجع ، وفي حياتنا توجد مكدراتٌ كثيرةٌ .....
ولكن وبرغم المتاعب (( يبقى الأمل ))

فالدنيا تحكم علينا أحكام ، وتضع بعاتقنا مسؤليات ربما نتحملها وربما لا
ولكن وبرغم الصعاب (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما ينكسر فينا شموخنا وتهتز بداخلنا أحاسيسنا وربما نفقد فلذات أكبادنا
ولكن وبرغم الإنكسار (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما يتغلغل اليأس الى صدورنا ، وتسكن الكابة والضيق في احداقنا ....
ولكن وبرغم الوحده (( يبقى الأمل ))

عندما نحب ويخيب أملنا ، وتتحجر مشاعرنا فنيأس ونتضرع شوقاً ...
ولكن وبرغم الصدمة (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما نفقد الثقة بكل من حولنا بل وربما نفقد لبعض الوقت صواب عقولنا
ليبقى شيء ينتشلنا من الضياع (( الأمل ))

فبداخلنا آهات كثيره وصرخات اسيره ودموع وفيره وأصوات منكوبه ...
ولكن وبرغم الصمت يبقى  ((  الأمل   ))...


م
تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

سراب الحب 




الــحــــــــــــــب 

كالبحــــر حين تكون على شاطئه 

يقذفك بأمواجـــه بـكــــرم فائـــــق 

يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته 

ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بأحضانـه

لتبحث عن درره ..  يغـــدر بـــــك 

ويقذفك في أعماقــــه السحيقــــة

ثم يقذف بك على رمــال شاطئـــه 

وأنت فاقــــد لمشاعــــرك الدافئة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ \ أيمن..
دعوة متميزة جدااااا....تسلم ايدك على ما سطرته من همسات راقية وصور معبرة... :y: 
فى أنتظار المزيد من الأبداع والتميز .. :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخت الفاضلة .. مملكة الحب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كعادتي سأنسحب بعــيدا عن أحاديث البشر ، لأتقوقع في متصفحي
> فأعيش لحظاتي مع كلماتك وهمساتك المعبرة ..... فتنبعث داخلي
> شعاع الذكريات من داخل قلبي الصغير ... فتتراكـــــــم حتى تكتمل
> ملامح الصورة من أمامي .. أناجي طيفك وأعاتبه من طول الغياب
> ...





 :f2: الاخ الفاضل أيمن :f2: 



غيابى كان اطرارى

ولم يكن يوما أختيارى

فــ أنا الان اناشد صفحاتك من جديد

 ولا افارق هذا الابداع وده هيكون من الاخر قرارى 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

كلما ادخل تلك هذه الصفحات تذيدنى البهجه بما أرى من عالم جميل من اخيال

ولا أريد ان أترق تلك هذه الصفحه

فتمنياتى أن تقبلنى صديقه دائمه ومشاركه لهذه الصفحه وهذا الابداع

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صرخة معاق 





لا .. أرجوكم لا

لا تحاولوا إعـــادة تجميع ضلوعي
لا تحاولوا مسح شيءٍ من دموعي

دعوهـــــا تبلل ألمــــاً في وجــــــــداني
إن كنتم هكذا تروني وتحيكون أحزاني

أخطو في مثل خطاكــم
و إن شئتم أتحـــــداكم
و رغم هذا
أبقى دون مستواكــــم

في ليالي عمري أشق طريقاً من نــور
فتسلبه أيديكم بمحض كبرياءٍ و غرور
أبكي بشدة .. فتقهقهون بســـــــــــرور
و عندما أحتاجكم .. ألقى عطفاً مستور


لماذا تعاملونني هكذا؟

كل ما أريده هو أن تعرفوا
بأن لي عقـــــلٌ يفــكـــــــر 
و قلب بالحــــــــــب ينبض

لكنكم لا تروني ومن حساباتكم أسقطموني
فشكراً لتعمد إهمالي .. ولي رب يتــــولاني


م
 تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أستاذ \ أيمن..
> دعوة متميزة جدااااا....تسلم ايدك على ما سطرته من همسات راقية وصور معبرة...
> فى أنتظار المزيد من الأبداع والتميز ..







الأخت الفاضلة ... سوما 




كثيرا ما نرتدي ثيابـاً نحيكها بأبـــرة فـــــرح
لكن سرعان ما نكتشف أنها ثياب من ورق
فتمزقـها أول هبة ريح خفيفة من الـــــجرح
فنعود لبعثرة حروفنا وتجمــــــيل كلمانتــــا
من خـــلال صــــور مضيئة لمواقف حياتنا
لمرورك العاطر ...... شكري وتقديري 




مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اذكريني  





الدنيا صفاء وبقاء ، فراق ولقاء 

يجف البحر .. ولكن تبقى الجراح 

ويموت الانسان ... ويبقى ذكراه 

فاذكريني  ..... فالذكـرى وجـــود

 والوجود خلود وفالحـيـاة طموح 

وللطموح أنين .. وصمت جروح 

وللجروح دواء ودوائي النسيان

والنسيــــــــان يعني الغـفــــران

والغـفـــــران .... حيـــاة للروح



مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*الكلام هرب منى* 


*مش عارفه أقول ايه* 


*يمكن دول ينفعوا ويعبروا*

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2: 
*تقبل احترامى وتقديرى*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الاخ الفاضل أيمن
> 
> 
> 
> غيابى كان اطرارى
> 
> ولم يكن يوما أختيارى
> 
> فــ أنا الان اناشد صفحاتك من جديد
> ...








صباحك قهوة تركية 




هل تسمحين لي بشرف احتساء قهوتي معك

فحينما أشرب قهوتي الصباحية معكِ بالمنتدى

أشعر بان الصباح قد أصبح ربيعياً مزدهراً .. 

ويتحول اليوم إلى نهار مشمس مضيء معطر 

برائحة القهوة العربية وبعطر الزهور البرية 

ومشاعر الحب الاخويــــــــة .. 

وقلوب مغتربة لكنها مصرية .. 

تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

إلى متى ؟




إلى متى يبقى قلبى 

يتيــمــاً ولا رفــــيق

جريحــــــاً ولا دواء

قتيـــــــلاً ولا عزاء

عـــــذراً فلقـــــــــــد

ارهقنى البكــــــــاء




مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *الكلام هرب منى* 
> 
> 
> *مش عارفه أقول ايه* 
> 
> 
> *يمكن دول ينفعوا ويعبروا*
> 
> 
> ...






الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان




لكل يوم شمس ولكل ليل قمر 

 وأنت شمس الحياة والروح

وبدر يضيء عتمـــة الدروب

تحياتي العطرية 


مع
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موضوع روعة وتعليق جميل مع اعتراضى على صورة الخيانة 

سلمت يداك اخى الحبيب ايمن وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ان شاء الله  

والى الأمام دائما 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أسطورتي





أسطـــورة أنت بشكل إمرأة 

و أنا أحــب قراءة الأساطير 

قـــــرأت ألف ألف أسطورة 

ووجدتك أنت أمتع الأساطير



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

غريب أمر الحب




الحـــــــــب 

هو اللعبة الوحيدة بالعالم 

التي يكسبــهـــــا الطرفان

 أو يخسرهـــــــا الطرفان


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عزمت الرحيل 




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عزمت الرحيل عن حلمي دون وداع = وسأرحل دونك وليس معي لوم وعتاب
****
وسأترك زيف المرايا والصور والخداع = حتى وإن كان بيني وبينك حجاب
****
وأكذب عليك وأكّن المواجع والصراع = تنهيدة تشرح ضيق صدري بإسهاب
****
قلبي الدامي يئن بالحسرة والضياع = وتكرار الصور يكسر أملي والأهداب 
****
 مللت النفاق وزيف الوجوه والقناع = كرهت الهوى وعشق الليالي والسراب
****
هذا قدري وقدر كل حبيب ملتاع  = نجود بالهوى ونعود بالجرح ينساب
****
والزمن أطلق بالروح سهامه الجياع = ليهدي للنفس قلوباً يملؤها العذاب
****
وهل يضير الميت إلقاؤه فالبحروالقاع = أو تزيد الجروح جرحاً لابن الخطاب[/poem]




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

معاً للنهاية




أطعمت للريـــح أبياتي وزخرفها
إن لم تـكـــن كالـنـــــار قـافـيـتي

آمنت بالـحـــــرف إما ميتاً عدماً
أو ناصـباً لـعــــدوي حبل مشنقةِ

آمنت بالحـــرف نــــــاراً لا يضير
إذ كنت الرماد أنا أو كان طاغيتي

فإن سقطت وكـفــــى رافع علمي
سيكتب الناس فوق قبري لم يمت

وسينسى البشرية الويل والعذاب
لكنهم أبداً لن ينسوا أيمن خطاب



م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> موضوع روعة وتعليق جميل مع اعتراضى على صورة الخيانة 
> 
> سلمت يداك اخى الحبيب ايمن وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ان شاء الله  
> 
> والى الأمام دائما 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> ...







الأخ الفاضل .. أشرف مجاهد 






أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشع وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية


الدهر يومان ذا أمن وذا خطـر والعيش عيشان ذا صفو وذا كدر 
ولكل ظالم نهاية ..... ونهاية الظالم أن يعيش طوال حياته بالقهر
فلاتعجبن إن رأيت الظالم على السطح منتصراً ويده ملوثة بالغدر
أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف .... وتستقر بأقصى قاعـه الـدرر 
وفي السماء نجوم لا عداد لهـا وليس يكسـف إلا الشمس والقمر

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

لحظة وداع 





وسط حرقة الالم ... وبين انهيار الدموع ... 

وسط لحظات العذاب وحيـــاة أيمن خطاب .. 

وبين انطفاءات الشموع .. وأنين الضلوع ...  

وبين نظرات تعني الكثير وابلغ من الكلام ...

وسط الشجون وبين الآهات وحرقة الجروح ..

 كانت لحظة الرحيل .. كانت لحظة الفراق ..

 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه  ...... ما اصعب الفراق .. 

وما أصعب لحظات الوداع في حياتنا ... 


م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

انتظرتك





انتظرتك مواسم الدنـــيا كلها ولم ينل مني النسيان

وبقيت وحدي انتظرك على عتبات عمري والزمان 

وكلما مر الزمن سألت نفسي  .. هل انا انسان ؟؟ 

احمل في صدري جيش من الصبر واقاتل الاحزان

و بعد طول قتال .. أصبحت انسان مشبع بالحرمان



يا من مت من اجلكِ طــول عمري 

وخلـدت لأجلكِ بـعـد مــوت صبري

أما آن لك ان تعـــــودي لروحـــك

اما آن للفرج ان يفي بوعده لنا ؟

بعـد ان تـكـــســر عــود جــســدي

تـهـل بـهـجــة لقاءنا فـيزول المي

انتظرت عصوراً . وسأظل أنتظر 

وسيأتيني بك الزمان وانا  هنا 

واقف على لحــن الغروب

 بيدي باقة مــن زهور

ويبقى دائماً الامل

في الرجوع





م
بتصرف من قلبي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ
					




اذكريني  





الدنيا صفاء وبقاء ، فراق ولقاء 

يجف البحر .. ولكن تبقى الجراح 

ويموت الانسان ... ويبقى ذكراه 

فاذكريني  ..... فالذكـرى وجـــود

 والوجود خلود وفالحـيـاة طموح 

وللطموح أنين .. وصمت جروح 

وللجروح دواء ودوائي النسيان

والنسيــــــــان يعني الغـفــــران

والغـفـــــران .... حيـــاة للروح



مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب




أذكرنى حتى لو غابت صورتى عن الحياه

أذكرنى فما كان بقلبى غير باقات من زهورى

لاتحمل الا عطرك المحبب لقلبى أذكرنى يامن كانت له عشقى

أذكرنى وتوجنى على ذكرياتك فكنت يوما تحمل تاج حبى وغرامى

أذكرنى فتاهت منى حروفى من كثره حبى وأشتياقى أذكرنى وأهمس 

بأول لقاء وبعاد عن عالمى أذكرنى فكنت يوما روحا وجسد وقلب يعشق غرامك

والان أنا تحت التراب أتألم البعاد وبين يد ربى أتلقا ما كتبه لى الكتاب يوما

كنت فيه على وجه الارض ابتسم ولم يبقى غير حروف هجاء أجمعها لعلك تجد

صفحاتى وتعلم ما كان بقلبى يوما كنت أحيا فيه 

تحياتى الى اخى وصديق كلماتى جاسره مصريه_

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحك أشواق .. وأمل في اللقاء  




تمنيت جوارك منذ قديم الأزل .. برغم أنك بعيدة عني .. ولم ألتقي بك يوماً ..  ولكن الحياة في الغربة بدونك طويلة .. سأظل أحبك مهما باعدت بيننا الأماكن والظروف .. سأظل أحبك مهما أظهرت لك غير ذلك فأنا أشتاق إليك حبيبى كلما رأيت الحب .. وحينما أقرأ عن حب دام لأثنين.. وكلما مر بخاطرى هاجس للقاء .. يجتاح جنونى بك .. لأننى أحببت فيك الحب وكل شئ منك .. أحببت فيك أوراقك ذات الأحرف المخربشة تماما كأنك طفلة صغيرة .. 

تمنيت جوارك برغم أنك بعيدة عن قلبي .. ولكن الحياة بدونك قاسية ومظلمة .. تكاد عقارب الساعات لا تتحرك .. تكاد السماء أن تسقط على أنفاسى .. ويكاد الهواء أن ينقطع عنى .. أحبك مهما كان مصيرك ومصيري .. أحبك مهما كانت ظروفك وظروفي .. أحبك مهما بعدتِ عنى وبعدت عنك .. لا أتوقف عن حلم اللقاء ولو للحظة .. وسأظل أحبك مهما باعدت بيننا الحياة .. وسأظل أحبك مهما أظهرت لك غير ذلك..... 




أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني


م
بتصرف من قلبي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

قبل الرحيل







سأرحل بدون عودة وسوف أخبركِ عند مماتي لتتقدمي للعزاء

في وفاتـــى وتخبــري مــن قتلونى انى بكــل الحــــــب اشكرهم 

لانهــم دون ان يـدروا ... قدمــوا الى اجمــل هديــه فى حياتــــي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

هل لي بحق اللجوء العاطفي 




عيناكِ حبيبتي أوحت لي بأن زوارقي تاهت علي شط بحرالهوي  

فما الضير لو أعطيتني حق اللجوء لمقلتيك فاستريح من النوى



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*حق اللجوء العاطفى*

*جميل التعبير ده جداااا*

----------


## nariman

> قبل الرحيل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سأرحل بدون عودة وسوف أخبركِ عند مماتي لتتقدمي للعزاء
> ...


 
*رحيل ..*

*رغم معنى الرحيل اللى دايما بيرادف الفراق والحزن ودرجه متقدمه من الألم لكن رحيلك هنا ياأيمن رحيل بيدى ايحاء عكسى بالبقاء والرغبه الشديده فى التصالح مع نفسك قبل اى حد وحاله نادره من الصفاء ممكن نوصلها لما نواجه مصدر الطعنه بكلمه شكر*


*رحيل أكثر من رائع*
*بل انه الأروع فى نظرى حتى الان لانه مش موجود أصلا*


*تحياتى*
 :f2: 





*نسيت أقولك ان الخلفيه الموسيقيه رائعه*
*ياريت اعرف اسم المقطوعه*
 ::$:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *حق اللجوء العاطفى*
> 
> *جميل التعبير ده جداااا*







الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 


 عندما يكون الإحساس صادق ونابع من قلب لا يعرف الزيف والخداع .. فإن الكلمات تخرج كما هي نقية شفافه بريئة .. وربما تكون مفرداتها أعمق من الإحساس ذاته ... لذا فحق اللجوء العاطفي ما هو إلا إحساس يداعب الوجدان ويجيش بشغاف القلب .. تقبلي تحياتي العطرية .. 



أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *رحيل ..*
> 
> *رغم معنى الرحيل اللى دايما بيرادف الفراق والحزن ودرجه متقدمه من الألم لكن رحيلك هنا ياأيمن رحيل بيدى ايحاء عكسى بالبقاء والرغبه الشديده فى التصالح مع نفسك قبل اى حد وحاله نادره من الصفاء ممكن نوصلها لما نواجه مصدر الطعنه بكلمه شكر*
> 
> 
> *رحيل أكثر من رائع*
> *بل انه الأروع فى نظرى حتى الان لانه مش موجود أصلا*
> 
> 
> ...









الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 




عندما يصبح فضاء الحب مجرد جحيم نعيش فيه ..  نتنشق لهيبه ... نتذوق عذابه .. لابد أن يحين لحظه الفراق .. ولحظات الفراق شديدة القسوة ولو كتبت كل كلمات العذاب لن يفي بشعوري لحظة الرحيل .. وهاي هي قد حانت لحظة الوداع .. وقد حان موعد الفراق  .. كل العبرات الدفينه تفجرت عندما تلاشى طيفها من أمامي ... لأضع يدي بين راحتي لتنفجر الدموع .. كم كنت عندما اتذكرها أشعر برغبة في البكاء وسرعان ما أخبئ دموعي بيدي .. حتى لا يرى أحداً ضعفي .. لأبدأ من جديد .. ولكن وحدي وبمفردي .. لأتحدى الفراق .. وأضع حد لهذا الرحيل .. وأشق طريقاً مليئاً بالصبر والإيمان ..

وفي النهاية أختي الفاضلة ناريمان .. المقطوعات الموسيقية المصاحبة لأغلب مواضيعي هي ليست ضمن ألبومات بعينها .. وإنما هي اختيارات على مدار شهور وسنين .. فعذراً إن لم تسعفني ذاكرتي لأتذكر اسم تلك المقطوعه .. فطول السفر والرحيل أفقدني كثيراً من تركيزي .. تقبلي تحياتي العطرية .. 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ميحرمنيش منك







حبيبي وانا جنـــبـك تـعرف بحس بايه
ولا بحضن قلبك ببقى عاوز اقولك ايه

يا محلى الدنيا وانا جنبك  .. يا كل الناس محتاجــــــلك
حبيبي يا عمري ما تسيبنيش وحياة اغلى حاجه عندك 
ومايحرمنيش منك  ........... وما يبعدنــــــــيش عنك

حبيبي النهاردة لازم تعرف حبك عاملي جنان
انا بحبك بحبك  .... حب ماحبووووش انسان

واااه يا حبيبي وحياة اغلى حاجه عندك
وما يحرمنيش منك وما يبعدنيش عنـــك

يا محلى الدنيا وانا جنبك  .. يا كل الناس محتاجــــــلك
حبيبي يا عمري ما تسيبنيش وحياة اغلى حاجه عندك 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الحــــــــــب 




الحـــب فضــيلة الفضائــل 

بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 

ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري 

وأنــــــا أحـــــــبـــــــــــك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Amira

> ولا بحضن


*تصحيح... و أنا في حضن* 




> يا محلى الدنيا وانا جنبك .. يا كل الناس محتاجــــــلك


*تصحيح كمان ... يا كل منايا "بضم الميم" يعني * 

*مع الاحتفاظ بالملكية للشاب تامرحسني * *أصل الدقة أساس النجاح * 

*صحيح يا أيمن هو انا ممكن أضيف صورة بس من غير همسة*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *تصحيح... و أنا في حضن* 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصحيح كمان ... يا كل منايا "بضم الميم" يعني * 
> 
> *مع الاحتفاظ بالملكية للشاب تامرحسني * *أصل الدقة أساس النجاح * 
> 
> *صحيح يا أيمن هو انا ممكن أضيف صورة بس من غير همسة*






الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة


شكراً للتصحيح .. وعذراً للخطأ الغير مقصود في الكلمات الخاصة بالأغنية

أما بالنسبة لوضع صورة بدون همسة .. فلا أرحب بهذه الفكرة 

لأن أساس الموضوع هو صورة وتعليق

تحياتي العطرية



لـيـس الـعـار فـي أن نـسـقـط فـي الـحـيـاة
ولـكـن الـعـار أن لا نـسـتـطـيـع الـنُّـهـوض


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



آآآآه يا زمن 






آآآآآآآآآآه يا زمن 

فيك الضعيــــف وفـــيك القـوي

واللي ملهــوش ضهر بينضرب

دنيا المايــل فيهـــا زي السوي

وعجبي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*الأستاذ أيمن خطاب*

*مرحبا بهمساتك وصورك مجددا*
*وكأنك لم تبتعد ابدا* 

*كالعاده اسلوب جميل*
*تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين*

 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> 
> 
> 
> آآآآه يا زمن
> 
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآه يا زمن 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
معلش انا بس لي تعليق صغير بعيد عن فكرة الموضوع
تذكرت شعر الإمام الشافعي و انا أقرأ مشاركتك :

نعيبُ زماننا والعيب فيــنا 
وما لزماننا عيبٌ ســوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب 
ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا
وليس الذئب يأكل لحم ذئب 
ونأكل بعضنا بعضاً عيانا

لا يصح قول زمن كداب لأنه نوع من السباب للزمن او الدهر 
 قال الله – تعالى - في الحديث القدسي: ((يؤذني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر. بيدي الأمر أقلّب الليل والنهار)).

ندعوا الله أن يهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> معلش انا بس لي تعليق صغير بعيد عن فكرة الموضوع
> تذكرت شعر الإمام الشافعي و انا أقرأ مشاركتك :
> 
> نعيبُ زماننا والعيب فيــنا 
> وما لزماننا عيبٌ ســوانا
> ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب 
> ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا
> وليس الذئب يأكل لحم ذئب 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي 





هناك ثلاث محاور سأتحدث فيها تعقيباُ على مداخلتك .. والمحور الأول بعنوان ( إنصحني ولا تفضحني ) وأنا لست ضد النصيحة على العكس تماماً .. فالحكمة الشهيرة تقول  ( طوبى لمن أهدى إلي عيوبي ) .. وأحياناً يكون التلميح بالنصيحة أفضل من التصريح  .. أي محاولة النصح بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة على سبيل المثال .. فالإنسان بطبعه يكره التشهير .. ويعتبر النصيحة أمام الآخرين على الملأ  بمثابة فضيحة .. لهذا يحاول الدفاع عن نفسه ...، ولقد حثنا الشرع في الإسلام علي النصيحة بالسر " المؤمن يستر والفاجر يهتك " حيث أن الهدف من النصيحة هو أن يقلع الشخص عن الخطأ .. وليس الغرض إشاعة عيوبه أمام الأخرين .. وعلى الملأ ..!!!!! وأعتقد أن هدفك هو النصيحه لوجه الله تعالى وليس التشهير .. أم أن لك رأي آخر ؟ 

 المحور الثاني بعنوان ( آه يا زمن  .. رباعيات بقلم هاني مختار ) وهذا الموضوع موجود في القاعة الخاصة بالشعر العامي هنااااا .. ولقد كانت كلماتي تفاعلاً مع رباعياته الموجوده حتى الآن بالمنتدى .. ولكن التفاعل هذا كان في الأساس بمنتدى آخر يشارك فيه الأخ هاني مختار وكذلك أنا .. ولقد كان هناك بيننا هذا الحوار .. بالإضافة إلى رباعيات كثيرة على نفس النهج لشعراء عمالقة .. وأنا لست أعارضك في نقدك المحترم والذي يستنتد إلى مرجعية إسلامية .. ولكن توضيحاً للصورة فقط ومن أين بدأت الفكره .. ولو ودتت أن أرسل لك رسالة برابط المنتدى الآخر ورباعياتي رداً على رباعيات الأخ هناي مختار .. فعلى الرحب والسعة .

 المحور الثالث بعنوان ( المقدرة على الاعتراف بالخطأ ) كل ابن آدم خطاء .. وخير الخطائين التوابون .. ومن منا معصوم من الخطأ ... لا أحد ... أعترف أن بعض الناس تكابر ولا تعترف بالخطأ ... ولو كلفهم هذا الشيء حياتهم ومستقبلهم .. وهذا قمة الجهل والانانيه .. وأسأل الله أن لا أكون من هؤلاء القوم ..  فما أجمل ان نخطىء ... وما أجمل ان نعترف بخطأنا ... فخير الخطئون التوابون ..  فلقد خلقنا الله لكي نخطىء ونتوب .. فما قيمة الحياه من دون اخطاء .

والاعتراف بالخطأ .. يزيل عن كاهلنا ألم الضمير وتأنيبه .. كما انه ليس من العيب ان نخطئ  .. ولكن العيب ان نتمادى في الخطأ ونكابر أنفسنا ونحن نعلم اننا مخطئين ...  وقد تكون مخطئين ونظهر للعلن اننا مبتهجين وسعداء ... ولكن ضمائرنا لن يتركنا .. بل سيلحقنا .. حتى في نومنا  .. حياتنا ستصبح تعيسه .. فالحق آجلا ام عاجلا سيأخذ مجراه .. وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .. تحياتي العطرية . 


كـــن كالنـجـــم لاح لناظـــره مع أنه رفـــيع 

ولا تكن كالدخان يعلو ويعلو مع أنه وضيع

م
بتصرف من قلبي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> [RIGHT]هناك ثلاث محاور سأتحدث فيها تعقيباُ على مداخلتك .. والمحور الأول بعنوان ( إنصحني ولا تفضحني ) وأنا لست ضد النصيحة على العكس تماماً .. فالحكمة الشهيرة تقول  ( طوبى لمن أهدى إلي عيوبي ) .. وأحياناً يكون التلميح بالنصيحة أفضل من التصريح  .. أي محاولة النصح بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة على سبيل المثال .. فالإنسان بطبعه يكره التشهير .. ويعتبر النصيحة أمام الآخرين على الملأ  بمثابة فضيحة .. لهذا يحاول الدفاع عن نفسه ...، ولقد حثنا الشرع في الإسلام علي النصيحة بالسر " المؤمن يستر والفاجر يهتك " حيث أن الهدف من النصيحة هو أن يقلع الشخص عن الخطأ .. وليس الغرض إشاعة عيوبه أمام الأخرين .. وعلى الملأ ..!!!!! وأعتقد أن هدفك هو النصيحه لوجه الله تعالى وليس التشهير .. أم أن لك رأي آخر ؟


ما كل هذا !!!!!و هل كان الخطأ في الرد سراً؟؟؟؟ ألم يقرأه كل عضو و زائر في المنتدي؟؟؟
عندما تخطئ في موقف خاص بك او بغيرك ربما حينها  أرسل لك رسالة خاصة 
لكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بنهي في حديث قدسي فهناك وقفة حتي يعلمها الجميع 
و لا يقع فيها أحد.. فمن سيقرأ ردك سيعتبره شئ عادي و هنا تكمن المشكلة
و جرت العادة في المنندي في المواقف المشابهة  يُوَجه صاحب الرد علناً حتي تعم الفائدة 
 فلما تعتقد أن يختلف الأمر هنا ؟؟؟ ويأتي ردك بهذا الاسلوب الهجومي
 بل وأعطيت نفسك الحق في التجاوز في ردك حينما لم يعجبك هذا التصحيح
فأي تشهير و اي فضيحة تتكلم عنها و لا أفهم فعلاً مبرر لإقحام تلك الكلمات الرنانة في ردك !!!!



> " المؤمن يستر والفاجر يهتك "


و ما هو موقع تلك الجملة من الإعراب هنا؟؟؟؟ 
ياريت تراجع نفسك في أسلوب الرد لأني لا أتحلي بالصبر دوماً.




> [RIGHT] المحور الثاني بعنوان ( آه يا زمن .. رباعيات بقلم هاني مختار ) وهذا الموضوع موجود في القاعة الخاصة بالشعر العامي هنااااا .. ولقد كانت كلماتي تفاعلاً مع رباعياته الموجوده حتى الآن بالمنتدى .. ولكن التفاعل هذا كان في الأساس بمنتدى آخر يشارك فيه الأخ هاني مختار وكذلك أنا .. ولقد كان هناك بيننا هذا الحوار .. بالإضافة إلى رباعيات كثيرة على نفس النهج لشعراء عمالقة .. وأنا لست أعارضك في نقدك المحترم والذي يستنتد إلى مرجعية إسلامية .. ولكن توضيحاً للصورة فقط ومن أين بدأت الفكره .. ولو ودتت أن أرسل لك رسالة برابط المنتدى الآخر ورباعياتي رداً على رباعيات الأخ هناي مختار .. فعلى الرحب والسعة .


انا عن نفسي لم أقرأ خاطرة الأخ هاني و لا أتابع قاعات الإبداع
هل معني انه  حدث خطأ ان نستمر فيه؟؟؟
و هل لأننا  لم ندرك الخطأ ان نسمح بإستمراره  إلي ما لا نهاية؟؟؟
هذا ليس خطأ في حقي هذا خطأ به شبهة حرمانية إن لم تكن حرمانية كاملة
اما قصة المنتدي التاني او التالت و الردود و الرباعيات هذا لا شأن لي به و لا يخصني من قريب او بعيد 
تكتب معه في منتدي آخر لا تكتب معه بالنسبة لي علم لا ينفع جهل لا يضر..
الصورة بالنسبة لي واضحة تماماً أعتقد الصورة عندك هي التي تحتاج إلي إيضاح




> المحور الثالث بعنوان ( المقدرة على الاعتراف بالخطأ ) كل ابن آدم خطاء .. وخير الخطائين التوابون .. ومن منا معصوم من الخطأ ... لا أحد ... أعترف أن بعض الناس تكابر ولا تعترف بالخطأ ... ولو كلفهم هذا الشيء حياتهم ومستقبلهم .. وهذا قمة الجهل والانانيه .. وأسأل الله أن لا أكون من هؤلاء القوم ..  فما أجمل ان نخطىء ... وما أجمل ان نعترف بخطأنا ... فخير الخطئون التوابون ..  فلقد خلقنا الله لكي نخطىء ونتوب .. فما قيمة الحياه من دون اخطاء .
> والاعتراف بالخطأ .. يزيل عن كاهلنا ألم الضمير وتأنيبه .. كما انه ليس من العيب ان نخطئ  .. ولكن العيب ان نتمادى في الخطأ ونكابر أنفسنا ونحن نعلم اننا مخطئين ...  وقد تكون مخطئين ونظهر للعلن اننا مبتهجين وسعداء ... ولكن ضمائرنا لن يتركنا .. بل سيلحقنا .. حتى في نومنا  .. حياتنا ستصبح تعيسه .. فالحق آجلا ام عاجلا سيأخذ مجراه .. وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .. تحياتي العطرية .


طيب حلو اوي الحمد الله وصلنا لنقطة جيدة و هي أنك أدركت أنك أخطأت في مشاركتك محور الخلاف
و هذا شئ جيد فعلاً ان تعلم انه لا يجوز سب الزمن او الدهر 
و بالتالي عليك دور مهم جداً هو نشر تلك المعرفة التي وصلتك حتي لا يقع فيها غيرك 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

السلام عليكم
إزيك يا أيمن 
الأستاذه بوكى كانت لازم تذكر ما قالت فى الموضوع لأن وجود المنتدى لتعم المعرفة 
فإذا جاء عضو ورأى الصورة ومن ثم عاد مرة أخرى ووجدها تغيرت سيسأل نفسه ما السبب
و قد يُرجع هذا الأمر إلى أن الصورة لم تعجبك وليس أن الجملة خاطئة وفيها سب للدهر :1: 

من حوالى سنة ونصف كنت أكتب ( إن شاء الله ) بهذه الطريقة (إنشاء الله )
فوجهت إلى المشرفة أمة الله رداً فى الموضوع وقالت أنه لا يجوز أن تكتبها هكذا فكأنك تريد أن تنشأ الله
وهذا لا يصح بالتأكيد 
مثل هذه الأمور لابد أن تكتب فى الموضوع وأيضاً الأستاذه ريهام وضحت ببساطة أسباب المنع

فى نقطة ثانية: هل لأن اخويا الكبير بيشرب سجاير أنا كمان أشرب زية
ولا علشان صاحبى تعاملة وحش اكون زية 
يا أيمن إنت مالكش دعوه بغيرك خليك فى نفسك وإعمل اللى يرضى ربنا 
مش اللى يرضى الناس


إنت هاتغير الصورة إمتى ::

----------


## noogy

جميلة اوى اوى انا تابعت الموضوع ده من اوله وبجد تحفة
صورة ومعاها دعوة جميلة جدا للتسامح والحب والتعاون ومعانى كتيرة جدا
فكرة حلوة جدا
تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق :y:  :y:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *الأستاذ أيمن خطاب*
> 
> *مرحبا بهمساتك وصورك مجددا*
> *وكأنك لم تبتعد ابدا* 
> 
> *كالعاده اسلوب جميل*
> *تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 






أحياناً كثيرة تداهمنا  تأتينا لحظات لم نكن نتوقعها .. فتأسرنا القيود والأحزان .. وتأتي مع تلك اللحظات مشاعر اليأس والإحباط والاستسلام .. وأحياناً كثيرة أحب استسلامي هذا .. لأني أشعر معه وكأني غير معني بهذا العالم .. ولكن ما نلبث أن نعود من جديد لعالمنا الدنيوي .. هذا العالم المليء بالزيف والخداع والأقنعه الكاذبة .. هذا العالم الذي يصنع الفراق .. ولا يتركنا إلا ونحن رماداً للجروح .. . تحياتي العطرية ...


لا تظلمن إذا ما كنـــت مقتدراً 
فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم 
تنام عينك والمظلــــــوم منتبه 
يدعو عليــك وعين الله لم تنم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم
> إزيك يا أيمن 
> الأستاذه بوكى كانت لازم تذكر ما قالت فى الموضوع لأن وجود المنتدى لتعم المعرفة 
> فإذا جاء عضو ورأى الصورة ومن ثم عاد مرة أخرى ووجدها تغيرت سيسأل نفسه ما السبب
> و قد يُرجع هذا الأمر إلى أن الصورة لم تعجبك وليس أن الجملة خاطئة وفيها سب للدهر
> 
> من حوالى سنة ونصف كنت أكتب ( إن شاء الله ) بهذه الطريقة (إنشاء الله )
> فوجهت إلى المشرفة أمة الله رداً فى الموضوع وقالت أنه لا يجوز أن تكتبها هكذا فكأنك تريد أن تنشأ الله
> وهذا لا يصح بالتأكيد 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية 





شكراً لتوضيح وجهة نظر الأخت الفاضلة بوكي بوكي .. وإن كنت أعتقد أنها أوضحت وجهة نظرها بكل وضوح ولم يحتاج الأمر منك إلى هذا الجهد في التحليل .. وجزاك الله خيراً للمشاركة والتواجد .. والأمر منتهي ولا يحتاج مني لتعقيب .. تحياتي العطرية ..


لا تـكـن كـقـمـة الـجــــبـل 
تـرى الـنــــــاس صـغـاراً 
ويـراها الـنـاس صـغـيـرة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> جميلة اوى اوى انا تابعت الموضوع ده من اوله وبجد تحفة
> صورة ومعاها دعوة جميلة جدا للتسامح والحب والتعاون ومعانى كتيرة جدا
> فكرة حلوة جدا
> تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوجي




 في لحظة خارجة عن مدار الأرض والمنطق .. دخلت إلى طريقي المعتم في الحياة .. لا زاد معي ولا ماء .. ولا قطرة من كبرياء .. في رحلة وعرة الدروب .. هجرتها متعة الترحال وسحر السفر .. لأسافر وحدي في مدن الحزن التي لا تنتهي .. وها أنا ذا أعبر عن رحلتي بصورة وهمسة .. والصورة تكاد تكون أبلغ من أي تعبير .. وللحزن صور عديدة ومختلفة .. ولكن يبقى الوجع هو الوجع .. تحياتي العطرية.


ذوو النفــوس الدنيئة يجــدون اللـذة
في التفتيــش عن أخــطــاء العظماء

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صباحك عصفور حر 





إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .. فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد ، فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





كل شيء في الدنيا دي له تمن 

حتى الكفن !!!!


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Amira

> *
> * 
> *كل شيء في الدنيا دي له تمن*  
> *حتى الكفن !!!!*




*صدقت... المهم في النهاية نجد أن الشيئ يستحق ثمنه ..*

*تحياتي انا كمان*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *صدقت... المهم في النهاية نجد أن الشيئ يستحق ثمنه ..*
> 
> *تحياتي انا كمان*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أميرة





والثمن 

أحياناً يكون أغلى من الروح 

ويتركنا ونحن رماداً للجروح



لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ترنيمة أحزان 




للحزن موسيقى وألحان تعزف على أوتار القلوب البائسة 

ولكن لا يشعر بالألم إلا من ذاق الجرح وعرف طعم الأسى 

ويالها من ترنيمة تلك التي يشدوا بها الجرح من بعد الفراق





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## noogy

> ترنيمة أحزان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> للحزن موسيقى وألحان تعزف على أوتار القلوب البائسة 
> 
> ولكن لا يشعر بالألم إلا من ذاق الجرح وعرف طعم الأسى 
> 
> ...


انا معاك ان مفيش بشر يقدر يحس بالألم الذى يشعر به الآخر
لكن لو فى شخص بيكون قريب منك اوى وبيحبك اوى هو الوحيد اللى بيقدر يحس بيك  :Console: 
على فكرة صباحك عصفور حر جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك :1:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صباح الحب الزئبقي





الحب كالزئبق في راحة اليد

 إن تركت يدك مبسوطة بقي

وإن أطبقتها ضــاع وانتهى



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

*

----------


## nariman

*التعبير ده كمان جميل قوى...الحب الزئبقى*

*بس ساعات والله بنطبق ايدينا علشان نحافظ على الحب ده مش نضيعه أو نخنقه*

*اخى الغالى ايمن*
*كالعاده متألق بهمساتك*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ترنيمة أحزان 
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  نوجي





ما أكثر الذين يضعون البصمات في حياتنا ويرحلون

وأحيانا يكون ذلك الرحيل بلا وداع وبلا أمل للعودة

وهنا نعيش لحظان من الألم لا يشعر بها أحد غيرنا 

وذلك لأن رحيلهم كان نقطة فاصلة في قصتنا معهم

فأثناء وجودهم كنا نشعر بالحياة

وبعد رحيلــهم فقدنا طعــم الحياة

تحياتي العطرية



لا تـشـكو للنـاس جرحاً أنـت صاحـبُـه 

لا يــــألـم الـجـــــرح إلا مـن بـه ألــــم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



قهوة الصباح الباكر





لقهوتي الصباحية طعم مغاير عن أي وقت 

فهي بالنسبة لي إدمان وعشق أبدي لاينتهي

لها رائحة مميزة ... ونكهة تركية ذكية رائعة 

وما أجملها معكم بلؤلؤة المشرق العربي



أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي بهذا الزمن !

ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



لازال الفنجان بيدي 






أمسك به بكلتى يدي في الصباح الباكر

أشعر معه بالدفيء وربما الحنين

وتظل راحة يدي ممكسة به ،

وأظل أستمتع بهذا الإحساس



كُـن أسداً عـلى ثـغرك وأتقن صنـاعة المـوت

وعِـش لغـيرك تَـبقـــى حـيــــاً في القـلـــــوب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



لا تتحداني 





لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

*رحلة* 





[frame="9 80"]
جئنا إليها

لنرحل 

نَحمل على

ظهور أيامها


أثقالا 

ومن ثم بعد حين


نُحمل 

من أقصاها لأدناها

نركض

بحثا عن شئ ليس

عليها 

ترحالا يسبب 

ألما ..

وحلما يجر 

عملا ..
وعمل قد نحصد نتيجته 

وقد نراه ترابا تذروه

الرياح 


تلك هى 



الدنيا[/frame]

----------


## إشراقة أمل

وأشكرك على موضوعك الرائع وأرجو أن تتقبل مرورى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *رحلة* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [frame="9 80"]
> جئنا إليها
> 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إشراقة أمل






الحياة رحلة .. لا نعرف قيمتها 

إلا بعد أن نرحل عنها إلى الأبد



 قَتلونِي ثْمـ سَألونِي عن طَيِفْي الحَزيِن

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وأشكرك على موضوعك الرائع وأرجو أن تتقبل مرورى


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إشراقة أمل





لوجودك العطر لملمة لانكسارات الروح 

ولوهج كلماتك وبريق إساسك 

خالص تحياتي العطرية



المرأة قلعــة كبيرة ذات حصون 

اذا سقط قلبها يوماً سقطت معه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## رجل رومانسى

رساله الى من يستغنى عن الحب تحت مسمى الدنيا مفهاش حاجه تستاهل 


كداب ظالم اناني جاهل 
بقول مفيشحاجه تستاهل
وراح وبعني بالساهل 
نديت عليه وكان بتجاهل
عيزني ليه ارجعله
وازاي هروحله واسمعله
سبوه لوحده يستاهل


الف شكر على نقله من القاعه العامه لقاعة الخواطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_


هنا بين عنوانك دعوه للتواصل معنى جميل تواصل الحياه

بعد أن فقد الكثير ونزفت دمائى وفرت من عينى دموعى هنا 

دعوه  كى أواصل ما كنت اريده وأتمناه لعلى بأحزانى أجد

مكان لعلى أتلمس طريقا كنت أجهله تمنيت الصمود كثيرا 

ولكن الحياه قاسيه تأخذ منا ونحن لانعلم تمزق أدميتنا 

ونحن لاندرى أتسمح لى بفنجان القهوه الذى معك فى اولى صفحاتك

لقد شربت المر وأتمنة أن أفيق وأجد ما يسعد قلبى لعلى أجد هذا

هنا بين صفحاتك دعوه للتواصل اريد أن أجد معانى تاهت منى 

عبر طريقى وأدعوا الله أن أجدها وأتمسك بها قدر المستطاع

بكيت وتوسلت الى الله حتى أجد ضالتى دعيت الله أن يمحو ذنوبى

فأننى لاأعلم أين سأكون غدا أننى السحابه التى تمناه أبى وتمنيت

أن أظل هكذا حتى أسعده أتعلم يا صديق كلماتى بأننى بدون الذكرى

لاشىء فأننى هنا عابر سبيل ولكننى تمنيت أن أجد شىء أتواصل معه

فجئت الى دعوتك حتى أتواصل مع العالم وأحلم بغد أتمناه 

تقبل مرورى بك أخى وصديق كلماتى أيمن خطاب






أختك جاسره مصريه_

----------


## حنين مصر

بجد حاجه جميله اوووووووووووووووووووى موضوع تحفه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _
> 
> 
> هنا بين عنوانك دعوه للتواصل معنى جميل تواصل الحياه
> 
> بعد أن فقد الكثير ونزفت دمائى وفرت من عينى دموعى هنا 
> 
> دعوه  كى أواصل ما كنت اريده وأتمناه لعلى بأحزانى أجد
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية





لوجودك العطر لملمة لانكسارات الروح المتعبة في بحر الحياة 

كعصفور جريح يأبى إلا أن يظل محلقاً في الهواء حتى الظلام

كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_اللهم بلغنا شهرك الكريم وبارك لنا فيه ومتعنا بنعمتك وارزقنا

من حلالك وبعاد بيننا وبين المعاصى ياارحم الرحمين

كل سنه وانت طيب ياايمن وتحياتى اليك

بمناسبه الشهر الكريم

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد حاجه جميله اوووووووووووووووووووى موضوع تحفه



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. حنين مصر





لو كان الموضوع جميلا .. فذلك لتواجدكم وتواصلكم فيه 

آمل أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم دائماً 

تقبلوا تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد طلعت

أعدتنى ... أيام وشهور وسنين عديدة ...آااااااااااااااااااااااه يا أبن الخطاب ... رحم الله والديك دنيا وآخرة ...

وحفظك من كل شر .............. .

الغالى///// \\\\\

                                      تقبل تحياتى ... وكفاك الله شر الآحزان ..          :f2:

----------


## زي الملايكة

يااااااااااااااا من رجوته ان ينزع عنه حاله الحزن
يااااااااااااااا من لقبته بامير وملك مملكه الحزن
استحلفتك بالله
انت موهوب حقا
ولكن؟
اما ذابت اقلامك من الحزن
اما اعتصر قلبك من الشجن
اما انهارت افكارك فى دنيا الانين
اما سهر ليلك طويلا
اما تعب قمرك من السهر
اما اشتاقت عيناك للنوم الذى يداعبها
اما قررت عيناك ان تستسلم للنوم
اما اشتاق القلب
ان يتنفس الحب او الفرح
والله لقد اشتاق الفرح لك
فافتح ذراعك له
وهرولت اليك السعاده
فلا تردها خائبه
ونادتك الابتسامه
فلا تحزنها
وسر
اعدو
اعدو الى عالم جديد جميل مبدع
مبهج
فوالله
ما اطال الحزن عمرا
اسعدك الله دائما
واثلج صدرك
واراح بالك
ونزع عنك همك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _اللهم بلغنا شهرك الكريم وبارك لنا فيه ومتعنا بنعمتك وارزقنا
> 
> من حلالك وبعاد بيننا وبين المعاصى ياارحم الرحمين
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب ياايمن وتحياتى اليك
> 
> بمناسبه الشهر الكريم
> 
> جاسره مصريه_



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية





كل عام وإنت والأسرة بألف خير وسعادة وراحة بال

وأعتذر عن تأخر المعايدة لظروف خارجه عن إرادتي

تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

الحرمااان


انها تلك الكلمة التي نعنون بها مقدمة آهات و معاناة الروح

اليتـــم ...

 هو حالة من انعدام الحب الغير مشروط

وهــأ أنا يتيمة ... 


ارتوى من نهر الحرمان كل دقيقة !!!

اقطف من حرف الاهات روعته ... ومن جرح اليتم لوعته


 وأشعر بفقدان القدرة على استجماع دفء جوارحي

 وسط هذا الصقيع من حولي .....

فاليتـــم

 جعلني انشد تراتيل الحزن بكل ما اوتيت من شعر و قهر و حبر !!

فهو شعور حارق كجمرة قصية في غياهب الروح ....

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وتستمر الحياة 





 علمتني الغربة ذات يوم أن الحياة تستمر برغم كل شيء .. حتى وإن ضاقت عليك الدنيا بما رحبت .. ورحل عنك الأحبة .. ووجدت نفسك وحيداً في زاوية مظلمة هي الوحيدة التي تؤازرك في محنتك .. فتنطوي بها وتحتضنك ..  وتشعر برغبتك الشديدة في البكاء والصراخ اللامنتهي .. فتتبعثر أفكارك بين الماضي والحاضر .. والخوف من المجهول .. ورغم كل شيء تستمر الحياة .. وتظل هكذا في الركن المظلم حتى يغلبك النوم .. فتدخل في عالم آخر تعيش فيه مع أحلامك .. وتتحقق أحلامك فجأة .. فتغمرك السعادة .. ولكن يوقظك دمعك الذي لا يزال يسيل على خديك .. وغم ذلك تستمتر الحياة .. ولابد أن تستمر  بحلوها ومرها إلى أن يقضي الله أمراً كان مفعولاً .. وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كان حلماً 





كان حلماً ملائكياً

لــكــنه لم يتحقق




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأمل شريان الحياة





الـحـيـاة مـلـيـئـة بـالـحِـجـارة فلا تـتـعـثـروا بِـهـا 

بـل إجـمـعـوهـا وابـنـوا بِـهـا سُـلـمـاً 

تـصـعـدون بِـه نـحـو الـقِّـمـة 

نـحـــــــو الأمـــــل




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الإنطباعات الأولى تدوم





في الفــــــن وكذلك في الـحــب

الإنطباع الأول هو الأقوى 

ويـــــدوم للأبــد




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## المهاجر2000

حقيقى 
يرفو عليكم
كلام جميل اوى
من ااساتذة 
كبار اوى
تقبلو تحياتى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حقيقى 
> يرفو عليكم
> كلام جميل اوى
> من ااساتذة 
> كبار اوى
> تقبلو تحياتى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. المهاجر





لقد أنرت متصفحي بمرورك العذب الرقيــق الحاني ..

كشلال النور المنسكب على الطـرق المعتمة ..

أسعدني تواجدك وتعليقك على الموضوع ..

أتمنى أن أرى متابعتـــك الدائمة ..

لك مني تحياتي العطرية ..

دمتِ بكل ود ..



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قلب المرأة





المرأة قلعــــة كبــيرة

إذا سقــط قلبها 

سقطت معه

!




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لحظات الانكسار





يظل الرجل طفلاً صغيراً 

 حتى تموت أمه 

 فإذا ماتــت 

شاخ فجأة

!




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حكمة اليوم 





خــــــــــــير للفتاة 

أن تـكون شوكــــة صامده 

من ان تكون ورده ساقطة



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير يا حلمي الأخير





ومن الورد ما قتـــل

!!


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



طريق بلا نهاية





لكل بداية نهاية 

إلاّ الحب

فهو

طــريق له بداية

وليس له نهاية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حكمة واقعية 





الحب مثاليه 

والزواج واقعية

وأن أكون مثالياً واقعياً

خرافه أبديه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## كاميليا

*نــــــاايس
يسلمووووووووووو

يعطيكـ العـــــافيه اخى الفاضل
ما ننحرم من جديدكـ المبدع*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *نــــــاايس
> يسلمووووووووووو
> 
> يعطيكـ العـــــافيه اخى الفاضل
> ما ننحرم من جديدكـ المبدع*




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. كاميليا





أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية



أغـار مـن كـلـمـاتـي حـيـنـمـا أُهـديـهـا لـك 

فـتُـعـجِـبُـك كـلـمـاتـي ولا اُعـجِـبُــــــك أنــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إشتقت إليك يا أمي





نبضات الحنان تنحــدر منكِ وتعــود إليــكِ يا أماه 



اللهم ارحم امواتنا وأموات المسلمين 

وارحم أمي يا ربا العالمين 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كابتشينو 





صباحكم كابتشينــو 

سكر زيادة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ما أحلى الرجوع إليه 






فنجان من القهوة التركية الساخنة 

في هذا الشتـــاء القارص

ما احلى الرجوع إليه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الحب  







إدفع عمــــرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك 

ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب 

أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب 

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



معزوفة الصباح 





يا صاحب القلب الحنون 

أعشقني الآن

وسأكون لك القلب والعروق

إهمس في قلبي بحنانك

وسأكون لك هدير الشوق

كفاك صمتاً 

يا من عشقتك حد الجنون



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح البراءة 





ما أجمل أيام الطفولة 

ليتها تعود يوما 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

كل  عام   وانتم   بخير 




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


سحر الغروب





























البحرُ الأزرقُ في عينــــيكِ .. يناديني نحو الأعمـق 

وأنا ما عندي تجربةٌ .. في الحبِّ ولا عندي زورق 



إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أفتقدك





ويستمر مسلسل الغياب 

وآه من وجع البعاد

( أفتقدك )




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اشتيـــــــــــاق





مهلكِ أيتها الشمس ... لا ترحلي 
سأنسج من خيوطك قميصاً للحبيب 
أخيطه بأهدابي ... 
أبلله بأمواج حنيني 
علّه يطفئ جمرة اشتياقه. 



اخي .. ايمن

دعوة جميلة منك لصور مع همسات 
تحثنا أن نتأمل ألوان الجمال والاحساس
ان نتنسم من الذات رحيق الطيبة 
أن نكتب ونتحدث ببراءة بنقاء 
على أوتار الفكر وأعماق الوجدان 
أن نفتح اهداب الروح لنمعن في الخير والجمال 

:

أخي تقبل شكري وتقديري .. 
ولاعدمنا عطر روحك ..



:
: 
نبع الوفاء
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي .. ايمن
> 
> دعوة جميلة منك لصور مع همسات 
> تحثنا أن نتأمل ألوان الجمال والاحساس
> ان نتنسم من الذات رحيق الطيبة 
> أن نكتب ونتحدث ببراءة بنقاء 
> على أوتار الفكر وأعماق الوجدان 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء





لقد أنرت متصفحي بمرورك العذب الرقيــق الحاني ..

كشلال النور المنسكب على الطـرق المعتمة ..

أسعدني تواجدك وتعليقك على الموضوع ..

أتمنى أن أرى متابعتـــك الدائمة ..

لك مني تحياتي العطرية ..

دمتِ بكل ود ..



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لازوردي .. وحده بيكملني










مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي .. ايمن



بلا منازع ...
بلا منافسة ..

همساتك  فازت بالقلب
وربحت اللقب ..
ملك الاحساس ..
سيد الفرح والبكاء ..
جمال بجمال ..
وروعة مابعدها إبداع ...

دمت مبدعا ..

:
:





سكنَ الليلُ
وتوسّدَ العمرُ
خدّ القمرِ
مفتوناً
بوهجهِ
النّاطرِ على 
عتباتِ العشقْ.

:
:
نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي .. ايمن
> 
> 
> 
> بلا منازع ...
> بلا منافسة ..
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء



يالها من ليلة سعــيدة من ليالي ألف ليلة وليلة 
عندما أنارت متصفحي نبع الوفاء تلك الفراشة
 السابحة بين همس الحروف والتي ترصد على 
مكتبتها اصداف الحروف 

أيتها الغيمة الماطرة حزنا وشجناً 
كان ولا يزال لحرفــك مذاقاً خاصاً 
قلة من يجيد رسمـة بصياغة فنية 
فائقة الجمال  .. دقيقـة الوصول 
كترياق الحنين المغروس بعروقنا  

غرقنا في حنايا سطورك وهمسك
حتى اننا لم نفق منه الا بغرق اخر 
في بحر النشوة بإطرائك 

دمتِ لنا نبعاً دائماً للوفاء 
ودام حرفك ومداد كلمات



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. 
> 
> 
> 
> يالها من ليلة سعــيدة من ليالي ألف ليلة وليلة 
> ...


*

الاخ الجميل .. ايمن

يا إلهي 
وربّ الكون  من أجمل ما قرأت من الردود 
حقا انه فيض من نبل المشاعر أغرقني
شكراً وألف تليق بك 
دمت مُشرقا  

:
:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



البقاء لله 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي* وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي

صدق الله العظيم


البقاء لله 

العبد الفقير إلى الله  .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


أحبكَ في صمتي 



صمتي قاموسُ عشقٍ
تعجز عن شرحه المفرداتْ
إلاّك ... يا الأنتَ
يا نبيّ الكلماتْ

:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

سكووووووووون



سكنَ الليل
فاختبأت أحلامي
في روحك
وغفت سكرى
بأنفاسك
التي تراقصت 
على إيقاع قلبك.

:


نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح الحب





الحــــب تجربة وجودية عميقة 

تنتزع الإنســـــان من وحدته القاسية الباردة 

لكي تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة.


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## روح المسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي ايمن
دعوه رائعه للتواصل
وهمسات رائعه
اردت ان اسجل اعجابي ولي عوده للمشاركه ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## مين ما بحب مصر

كثيرا ما نرتدي ثيابـاً نحيكها بأبـــرة فـــــرح
لكن سرعان ما نكتشف أنها ثياب من ورق
فتمزقـها أول هبة ريح خفيفة من الـــــجرح
فنعود لبعثرة حروفنا وتجمــــــيل كلمانتــــا
من خـــلال صــــور مضيئة لمواقف حياتنا
لمرورك العاطر ...... شكري وتقديري

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخي ايمن
> دعوه رائعه للتواصل
> وهمسات رائعه
> اردت ان اسجل اعجابي ولي عوده للمشاركه ان شاء الله
> تحياتي


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. روح المسلمه





أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية



أغـار مـن كـلـمـاتـي حـيـنـمـا أُهـديـهـا لـك 

فـتُـعـجِـبُـك كـلـمـاتـي ولا اُعـجِـبُــــــك أنــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كثيرا ما نرتدي ثيابـاً نحيكها بأبـــرة فـــــرح
> لكن سرعان ما نكتشف أنها ثياب من ورق
> فتمزقـها أول هبة ريح خفيفة من الـــــجرح
> فنعود لبعثرة حروفنا وتجمــــــيل كلمانتــــا
> من خـــلال صــــور مضيئة لمواقف حياتنا
> لمرورك العاطر ...... شكري وتقديري



*



القلم المتألق  .. مين ما بحب مصر






لمرورك العطر .. شكري وتقديري 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



غزة تحتضر .. فماذا ننتظر 





قضية واحدة .. قديمة متجددة .. الجرح نفسه ولكنه يتجدد

مشاهد مؤلمة ... صور دامية .. هو كل ما تقع عليه أعيننا

وقد لا نصل حتى لمرحلة الالم التي توهلنا لكي نغير الوضع

 بساطة لأننا كأمة عربية لا نعيشه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

الشهيد شهيد ولكن ما خلفه الحدث هو جرح جديد ولا جديد 

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .. 

وعظم الله أجركم أمتنا العربية ...  



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حقيقة مؤلمة





كثيرة هي الأوهام التي تدمرنا 

ولا سيما حين ندرك حقيقة من يحبنـــا 

وقد كــان يلهــو بمشاعرنـــا البريـــئة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أمي 

القلب الكبير






الســــت دي أمي

الســـــــت دي أمي .. شقيانة طول عمرها
ماشالتش غير همي .. وأنا أخــــر صبرها

طول عمري متربي فخيرها .. هيه الوحيدة مافيش غيرها
طول عمري متربي فخيرها .. هيه الوحيدة مافيش غيرها
الجـــــــنة تحــت أقدامـــها .. و أنا لـــو هعيــش خدامها
مش هوفي أجرها

الســــت دي أمي

الســـــــت دي أمي .. شقيانة طول عمرها
ماشالتش غير همي .. وأنا أخــــر صبرها

الست دي اللي وعيت ليها .. أول ما شوفت بعيني النور
أول مـــــرايا أشــوف فيها .. طعــم الحنان فعينيها بحور

الست دي تعــــبت ربت .. و اتحـملــت ظلم الأيـــــــام
علي سدرها كنت متبت .. علي حجرها في الجنة بنام

الســــت دي أمي

الســــت دي أمي

الســـــــت دي أمي .. شقيانة طول عمرها
ماشالتش غير همي .. وأنا أخــــر صبرها

الســــت دي أمي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فنجان قهوة دافيء بدفيء قلوبنا





الشتاء يبدو أجمل 

مع شيء من الحب و فنجان قهوه دافيء

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلب المفقود 






أحيانا نحتاج إلى قلب 

يشعر بما يجول داخل قلوبنا 

وبنبض قلوبنا .. ولكننا لا نجده



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*
اعتراف 





 أعترف أنك معلمي الأول والأخير 
وأن هوسي بك علمني لغة الحب والجمال 
ولولا هذا الحب ما كنت لأكون / أنا 
و ما كان ليكون لي حرفً يُذكر 
و كلمات تتوضع في الأفق كما النجوم 
تُبهر سُراق المشاعر والأحاسيس الجميلة ! 

:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



عطر الحنين 





أتحسس عطركِ  فتشتاق لكِ روحي 

أستنشق عطرك الممزوج بأنفاسك

وأستشعر دفئك 

يا من سكنتكِ في غصون أحرفي 

أراكِ محلقة في كل الأرجاء 

فحين أشم الوردة أشم عطركِ 

حين أنظر للقمر أرى وجهكِ 

وحين أهمس في خواطري 

تتغير الحروف فيظهر لي أسمكِ 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> القلب المفقود 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تسلم أيدك بجد يا أيمن .. :M (32):

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حكمة الحب 




إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .. فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد .. فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صباح الحب 




أهديك وردة بيضاء كـلون نقاء قلبكِ 

وردة تحـمــل بين أوراقها كل الحب


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم أيدك بجد يا أيمن ..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما




سلمك الله من كل شر .. شكراً لمجاملتك الرقيقة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

تسجيل حضور خاص جداً تضامناً مع غزة 




يا رب إن اليهود الغاصبين ملكوا أسباب القوة في الدنيا ونحن عبيدك ولا نملك إلا إيماننا بك وتوكلنا عليك ودعائنا .. يا رب إن اليهود جمعوا جنودهم وسلاحهم وسجونوا إخواننا في غزة ودمروا منازلهم وشردو أطفالهم وقتلوا آبائهم ورملوا نسائهم ومنعوا عنهم العون والمدد وأغلقوا المنافذ والمعابر وتركوهم في ظلمة على الأرض والتراب .. 

فاللهم انتقم من اليهود في ليلة لا أخت لها ، وساعةٍ لا شفاء منها ، وبنكبة لا انتعاش معها ، وبعثرةٍ لا إقالة منها ، ونغّص نعيمهم ، وأرهم بطشتك الكبرى ،  ونقمتك المثلى ، وقدرتك التي هي فوق كل قدرة ، وسلطانك الذي هو أعزّ من سلطانهم ، واغلبهم بقوّتك القوية، ومحالك الشديد، وامنعنا منهم بمنعتك التي كل خلق فيها ذليل، وابتليهم بفقرٍ لا تجبره، وبسوء لا تستره، وكِلهٌم إلى أنفسهم فيما يريددون ، إنّك فعّال لما تريد. آمـــــــــين .

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



من خلف الأسوار 






ما زال يسكنني ظلام الظلم




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كم هو مؤلم 




أن تخــسر أشــــياء 

لم يكن في حسبانك

أن تخسرها




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أكــــــــــــان وهم 



أعلن حالة الحداد على قلبي
إلى أجل غير مسمىً 
فقد أذن بالرحيل المفاجئ
بنوبة عشق قاتلة .

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وردةٍ بيضـــاء 






لا تجعـل أيامك كوردةٍ ذابلة الجوانح والأحلام

بل كوردةٍ بيضاء تشع قبسٍ يضيء ظلام الآلام 


ولا تتوقف برغم البرد الشديد والمطـــر وكـرات الثلج البيضاء 

حتى لو لم تزر عيناك رياح الحب لتنعشك من إنكسارات الحياة

ولتغـــير من أحلامــك بيدك لتصبح كفصل الربيع فصل الصفاء 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حدوتة صغيرة 






كان يا مكان .. عصفور إنسان 
فـ الجو شريد و مالوهش مكان

والدنيا هموم لكن بنقـــول 
شدة أكيد و مسيرها تزول 

و على باب الطفوله أجري مع شمس النهار 
أنا حر أنا طــير .. وأرفرف وأقول أشـعــار

كلي تحدي وشوق وحياة ولا كنت عرفت ف يوم الآه 
لحضن ابويا انا كنــت بدور .. قالو ده راح عند الله 

طفولة وعيون بريئة ، والحياة بحورها غريقة
تشوفها حلوة رقيقة وهي مدبوحة في الحقيقة 

يتم وظلم ف كل الناس وقلوب راح منها الاحساس
وانا طير مكسور له جناح وف الزحمة بقيت بنداس

وقعت خلاص مـ السما ولا عارف اطير من تاني
راحت ايام الهـنا وبقيت مجروح وكمان وحداني

سجل يا تاريخ عندك ف النوته
توته توته مخلصتش الحدوته 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
أسمح لى بأن أشارك بالموضوع ليس للرد مثل كل مرة ولكن بالصورة والهمسة. ::$: . 
الصورة أعجبتنى فأردت أن أنزلها بموضوعك الجميل الذى يحمل أرق وأجمل الهمسات..  :: 
*
**أحياناً نعتقد باننا وصلنا لخط النهاية..
مع أننا لم نبدأ بعد..!!!*
 :f2:  مع أرق تحياتى ..

----------


## سوما

*أنا ليست وحيدة فى هذا العالم ..
لكن هناك عالم أنا وحدي فيه !!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> أسمح لى بأن أشارك بالموضوع ليس للرد مثل كل مرة ولكن بالصورة والهمسة.



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 



يا له من يوم سعيد ذلك الذي قررتِ فيه أن تشاركينا بهمساتك الحانية

لقد ابتهج قلبي لتواجدك ولتفاعلك الشفاف الرقيق مع الموضوع

هنيئاً لنا بتواجدك ضمن المشاركين بصفة يومية 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> أعلن حالة الحداد على قلبي
> إلى أجل غير مسمىً 
> *



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء






مضت ثلاثة ايام وتزيد 

ولازل قلبك في الحداد

متى سيعود من جديد !

نحن في انتظارك



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



غربة روح وجسد ووطن 





وحـــــــــــــيداً كـقـبــري 

كل شيء داخلي يحتضر


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

يا إلـــــــــهي ..




إلهي .. 
يعذبني الحزن يقتلنى الوجع 
و وحدك تعلم أني من هذا الوجود تعبت 
فـ قارورة العمر طفحت بلوعة السنين
رغم اني فى مقتبض العمر
والروح غدت مسرحاً لجوقات الالم والحزن 
إلهي .. 
الذي صيرتني كائن هش 
وفؤاد شرايينه يمزقها تكلس النفوس 
ابصر اليأس يلتف كل مساء حول جنبي 
يطرحني وحيدة اصارع العناكب 
التي اعيش فى كنفها
وهي تقطع رأس كل حلم يقترب مني 
تفترس كل أمل يولد في صبحي 
وأنا .. يا إلهي 
مازلت الوذ بك 
اتكئ على الصبر والإيمان بكل قوتي 
واجثوا ليلاً ونهاراً في محرابك ومقلتاي غارقات 
بأدمع التوسل والرجاء هلا ان تقلل من حزني
 ووهبت لعمرى شيئاً من هدوء 

:

ألام نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ويبقى الأمل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مـــــــــا يزال الزمن يصب علينا من مصائبه ، ويدغدغ فينا شيئاً فشيئا ..
> ولكن وبرغم الأنيـــن (( يبقى الأمل ))
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله عليك يا فنان
الخواطر كلها روعه وحلويين جدا
بس خاطره ويبقى الامل جامده اوى بجد لمست قلبى اوى 

 و برغم كل شئ يبقى الامل جوانا

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

أجبرتنى الحياة


أجرتنى الحياة 
أن افارق من أحب...
ولكن ..........................
علمتنى الاصالة
أن لا أنسى من أحب
 :Bye: تقبلو مرورى :Bye:

----------


## حكاية روح

_

اتدري ماتلك ..!! 

انها حبيبة احببتها 

لم يكتب لي القدر ان اكون لها !!

اتدري تلك هي حبيبتي 

في صدقها .. ورقة قلبها 

في ضحكتها وعينها 

في عقلها وتفكيرها  

تشبهها تماما 

في قسوة جمالها 

في طيب قلبها 

تشبهها لان حبيبتي كانت تحبها ...

فرايتها فيما احب قلبها 

ورسمت بقلمي ملامح روحها 

فكانت حكاية حبي لها 

فاصبحت حاضر ومستقبلا
حكاية روح عشقت روحها ...

فاني حقا 

احبهااا
...
احبها 
!!!! 
غريب حبي لها_

----------


## سوما

*عزفت أنشودة الرحيل..
فصار لحني الأخير ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

_¤¤حياتي تشبه القمرانا أشبه القمر¤ ¤
القمركل يوم له حال ومزاج وشكل لايثبت له رأي ولامكان مره بدر مره هلال . . . . الخ
قد تراه بدرآ ساحرآ جميلآ ولكنه مجرد كوكب تملؤه الفجوات معتم ليس به ماء ولاهواء
في حين يكون جميلآ والنجوم حوله بدرآ مكتملآ وفي حين يكون خجلآ مختفيآ والنجوم تبحث عنه
من النظره الأولى يبدو مضيئآ جميلآ يخطف البصر ببريقه ولكنه في الحقيقه لايضيئ وانما يعكس الإضاءه والنور ليس نوره
في بعض الأحيان يكون مختفي لانعلم اين هو وكثيرآ من الناس تشتاق لرؤيته 
قديحب ناس ويظهر في سماءهم بينمالايهتمون برؤيته في ذالك الحين
وختفي من سماء ناس تتوق لرؤيته 
لا أحد يحب رؤيته مخسوفآ بينمآ نحب رؤيته بدرآ دائمآ نطالبه بالكمال حتى وان كان في اسوأ حالاته لانتقبل منه سوا البدر
هذا هو القمرآ خجلآ هلال وجريئآ بدر
هذا هو القمر مطابآ بالكمال
هذا هو القمر لايعلم من يحبه ومن لايحبه
هذا هو القمر لايستقر له حال
هذا هو القمر حزين ولكن مضيئ
¤¤¤كم تشبه حياتي القمر كم أشبه القمر ¤¤¤_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله عليك يا فنان
> الخواطر كلها روعه وحلويين جدا
> بس خاطره ويبقى الامل جامده اوى بجد لمست قلبى اوى 
> 
>  و برغم كل شئ يبقى الامل جوانا



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 






 في زمن يأكل فيه الكل الكل .. يكره فيه الأخ أخاه ... ويقتل الصديق صديقه.. والإبن أباه ... ويسحق الكبير الصغير ... في ذاك الزمن .. لا بل في هذا الزمن .. حين يكون الكره هو الحاكم .. والسلطة والمنصب الإداري هو الجلاد .... وفرضت الإقامة الجبرية على شيء يدعى الحب ... الرحمة .... العطف .... ودفنت البراءة ... واعلنت دولة الشر سيادتها على العالم ....

في هذا الزمن المظلم لن يبقى سوى شيء واحد .... يقاتل هذا الجبروت ... ذلك الليل الذي ارتحل عنه القمر وهجرته النجوم ... إنه الأمل الذي لا تؤثر فيه سياط الجلاد ولا زنازين التعذيب...الذي يسكن الشجر والحجر ... ويغدو ويعود مع الرياح ليسطر يوماً ما ... انتصار الخير .. ويعلن قيام دولة الحب على انقاض دولة الشر ... 

وبرغم الظلام الحالك المحيط بنا الآن وفي هذه اللحظة بالتحديد ... والغيوم التي تلفنا والمنذرة بعواصف شديدة الوطاءة ...، لكن مع ذلك الخوف يملأنا خيط أمل .... قد يكون رفيع جدا لدرجة أن لا يرى بأن تلك العواصف إنما هي عواصف الخير القادم للبشر والشجر ...  بعد سنين القحط والجذب في كل شي حتى في المشاعر ، 

ورغم ما قد تسببه تلك العواصف من خوف في النفس وألم في الضمير لبعضنا وما قد نضظر أن نقدمه من تضحيات في الأنفس والممتلكات .... لكنها مرحلة الظلام التي يجب أن نمر بها لنصل للنور ...، فإن الحياة لكي تعطينا يجب أن تأخذ المقابل منا ... 

فمن الغباء أن نعتقد بأننا قد ننال الخير دون أن نبتلى بشي من الألم والخوف ...، لأن الأمل سيظل موجوداً ما بقي الخوف والقهر والظلم في هذه الحياة ...، لكن لنكن واثقين أن الغلبة في الأخير للخير والحق القادم من عند الله تعالى ... ( وقيل يا أرض إبلعي ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الأمر واستوت على الجودي وقيل بعداً للقوم الظالمين ) صدق الله العلي العظيم . 



بتصرف

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حتماً سنلتقي





سأحتــرق لا تقلقي 

سنفترق ، قد نلتقي


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

حبيبتي .. ما أجمل غروب الشمس فى عيناك ..!

حبيبي .. وما أجمل شروق الشمس وأنا بهواك..!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير  




هـنا بين غربـة الـروح ومعاني الألم 

يجذبني الرحيل مع الغربه والأحزان 

التي مزقت قلبي مع رحيل الحياة !


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   نبع الوفـــــاء

الأخت الفاضلة  إيمـــــــــــــان

الأخت الفاضلة  أم بــــــــودي

الأخ الفاضــــل  حكايـــة روح

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا الصباح المنعش

وحقيقة لقد كان لوجودكم عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات ،،




جـمـيـل جـداً أن تـجـعـل مـن عـدوك صـديـقـاً 

وأجـمــــــل ألا يـتـــســــــع قـلـبـك للــعــداوة 

فـتـكـرهُـه عـلـى تـحـويـلـهـا إلـى صـداقـــــة 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

مشـــــوار 




مسافة 

غربة 

طريق طويل 

وطيور محلقة في الفضاء 

أقدام تقرع الأرض 
تسمعه التراب 
وتذروه الرياح 
ألملم جراحات قلبي الصغير 
وأنين كلماتي وأخمد 
لهيب الشوق 
فيا ترى 
أأقف هنا ؟؟ 
أم أكمل المسير ؟؟ 

:


اخي .. أيمن

لا يسعني سوى شكرك من الأعماق على 
الاهداء  و الكلمات التي حفرتها بكل الحب لنا ..

:
نبع الوفاء*

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> إهداء خاص جداً 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أستاذ\ أيمن..
شكرا على كلماتك وأهدائك الرقيق.. فالموضوع متألق بهمساتك وصورك الراقية المعبرة .. ::$: 
تسلم أيدك .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

مازالت معي وردة حبك التى غرستها ببستان حياتي..
أشم منها عطرك الدفين بداخلها وأرويها بدموع قلبي..!!
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقطة فوتوغرافية 





في هذه الليلة السرمدية .. أغمض عيني .. والتقط لكِ فى خيالى صــورة جميله 

فتقذفين بنفسك من قلبي كأنه هو سطح المنزل الذي لم يكن يتخيل أن تُقذَفين منه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير




لا يوجد أسوأ من إنسان 

يسألك عن اسمك الذي طالما كان يقرنه دائماً بكلمة أحـبـك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عذراء الروح

*


اخى ايمن

موضوع رائع وفكره رائعه

تقبل مرورى وارق تحياتى


عذراء الروح*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> اخي .. أيمن
> 
> لا يسعني سوى شكرك من الأعماق على 
> الاهداء  و الكلمات التي حفرتها بكل الحب لنا ..
> 
> :
> نبع الوفاء*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 


أسعد الله صباحك/مساءك بكل الخير سيدتي الأنيقة 

ووها نحن نتواصل عبر همساتنا المصورة

ونتمنى أن نرتقي دائماً بمشاعرنا

وسلمت يداكِ لمجاملتك

تحياتي




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> شكرا على كلماتك وأهدائك الرقيق.. فالموضوع متألق بهمساتك وصورك الراقية المعبرة ..
> تسلم أيدك ..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 


أتعلمين أنكِ وبلا مجاملة أو ريـــاء قد فاجئتيني أنا شخصياً

فلم أكن أعلم أنك تملكين موهبة التعبير بكل تلك الرقة

فيا ليتك لا تحرمينا من هذا التواصل الراقي

وسلمت يداكِ حقاً لتواجدك اليومي

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> اخى ايمن
> 
> موضوع رائع وفكره رائعه
> 
> تقبل مرورى وارق تحياتى
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عذراء الروح 


لكم يسعدني تواجـد قلمك الرشيق بين جنبــات موضوعنا المتواضع 

وأن ينال رضاكِ حلماً لم أكن أنتظره ، فأهلا بكِ معنا سيدتي الرقيقة 

وفي انتظار عودتك لتشاركينا بهمساتك الحانية برفقة صورة معبرة

خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



نسيم الحرية 






ها أنا أحلق في الهواء الطلق وأستنشق نسيم الحرية

ولقد منحتني الغربة الحرية ، لكنها لم تمنحني الوطـن 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

* شموخـــــــــــــي .. ! 



كما كنت سأظل... 
لن أتبدل أو أتغير 
سأبقى تلك الأنثى النقيّة 
تلك الزهرة المتفتحة والشامخة كما الزنابق.. 
تلك الغيمةُ المسافر في العطر.. 
وهذه الحياة لن تعلمني إلا أن أكون الأجمل والأفضل..
مهما صفعت التجارب وجهي بأوجاعها, سأبقى أناضل 
لكي أحيا .. كالحب رائعة.. ! 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## سوما

*

عندما جفت وردة حبك على خداى..
تمنيت أن تجف  دموع عيناى ..!!*

----------


## nanoyaa

ايمن بعدما قرأتك وسرت في روحي تلك المشاعروفي وجداني كنسائم البحر المعانقة للسماء
استحي من اعجابك بكلماتي المتواضعة 
فتقبل مروري    ايمان

----------


## noogy

احسب الناس مثلي فى طيبتى

                                                وعلى نفسي ابديهم  

                                              ومليون مرة انصدم فيهم

----------


## سوما

*

أيا قلبي .. لما الحزن والألم !!
أيا قلبي .. لما الذبول والعبوس !!
فأنا مازالت على قيد الحياة..
قادرة على تحدى الصعاب..
يستحيل حبك أن يوقفني أو يضعفني..
حبك نعمة وليس نقمة.. لأنه علمنى كيف أكون..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

جئت أحمل نوتة ألحانك ..
فسمعت موسيقى أنغامك ..
فتذكرت روعة كلماتك ....!!

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> * شموخـــــــــــــي .. ! 
> 
> 
> 
> كما كنت سأظل... 
> لن أتبدل أو أتغير 
> سأبقى تلك الأنثى النقيّة 
> تلك الزهرة المتفتحة والشامخة كما الزنابق.. 
> تلك الغيمةُ المسافر في العطر.. 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء


فلتظلي دائماً بهذا الشموح وتلك العزة وذاك الكبرياء 

فكم نحن بحاجة إلى أن نحافظ على كرامتنا

ولا يقول أحد لي (لا كرامة بالحب)

فالحب أساسه الرفعه والرقي

لا الامتهان أو الهوان

أليس كذلك 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> عندما جفت وردة حبك على خداى..
> تمنيت أن تجف  دموع عيناى ..!!*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 


وهل الدموع تكون بلسماً شافياً للجروح 

أحياناً تكون كالملح تزيده التهاباً 

تعليقك مفعم بالشجن

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايمن بعدما قرأتك وسرت في روحي تلك المشاعر وفي وجداني كنسائم البحر المعانقة للسماء
> 
> استحي من اعجابك بكلماتي المتواضعة 
> 
> فتقبل مروري    ايمان



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. إيمان 



إن وجودك أختي إيمان وجود يسعدني و وميض قلمكِ

يُـشعرني بحجم المسؤولية الملقـــاه على ظهــري الآن

فأنا هنا لا أمــــلك افضلية  كثيراً ولــــن أدعي الكفاءة  

ولكــن تواجدكم المستمر في متصفحي دافع للاستمرار 

لأكمل مســـيرة العطاء وأواصل رحلة التميز والإبـداع 

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> احسب الناس مثلي فى طيبتى
> 
>                                                 وعلى نفسي ابديهم  
> 
>                                               ومليون مرة انصدم فيهم



*



غاليتي ... نوجي 


أهلاً بكِ وأول تسجيل حضور بصورة رقيقة وهمسة شجن

لتلك الصورة التي وضعتيها ذكريات غالية بقلبي

فلكم شعرت بكلمات الأغنية المدونة بها !

وكم من المرات شعرت بالهوان

حقــــاً سلمت يــداكِ 

دمتِ بكــل ود

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> أيا قلبي .. لما الحزن والألم !!
> أيا قلبي .. لما الذبول والعبوس !!
> فأنا مازالت على قيد الحياة..
> قادرة على تحدى الصعاب..
> يستحيل حبك أن يوقفني أو يضعفني..
> حبك نعمة وليس نقمة.. لأنه علمنى كيف أكون..!!
> *



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 


كلمات الشكر والثناء قليلة في حـق شخصكم الكريم 

على تواجدكم الدائم اليومي بصورة وهمسة 

وأنني لخجولاً من عذب تعليقاتك 

دمتِ لنا نبعاً للتميز

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> جئت أحمل نوتة ألحانك ..
> فسمعت موسيقى أنغامك ..
> فتذكرت روعة كلماتك ....!!
> 
> *



*



القلم المتألق  .. 



تتألقين يوماً بعد يوم أيتها المبدعة في سماء التميز

وحتماً ومع تواصلك اليومي سترتقين للأفضل

حافظي على تواصلك الثري ولا تترددي

مع خالص شكري وتقديري

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

من اليوم 

أُعلن الحداد على قلبي

سأغلقه حتى إشعار آخـــر

----------


## سوما

*

حبيبي .. بعد ما أهديت الوردة البيضاء لقلبي ..
كلما أشتقت إليك.. نظرت إليها فأراك أمامي ..!
*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

وجدت العالم خالى
ادنيت براسى الى الارض
ورفعت راسى الى السماء
تقدمت بخطوات ثقيلة ....مزجت بالام الماضى....
تنفست الهواء الذى كاد ان ينتهى من ......... تراكمات الماضى
حافظت على دمعى ............ استعدادا لظلم المستقبل
تبعت طريقى مشيت فى زحام يخلو من الانسانية
فاصتدمت باحزانى

----------


## سوما

*

جئت إليك يا بحر....... فأنت تعلم حالي ..
جئت إليك يا بحر.... فأنت تعلم أسراري ..
جئت إليك يا بحر.. فأنت حبيبي الحالي ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*لم أعد أشعر ببرودة الطقس فى الأجواء ..
لأن دفء مشاعرك تحتوينى بجميع الأنحاء..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## عذراء الروح

ساعدني

أيها القمر

النائم على غيمة..

لكي أبني بيوتا..

للحب والخيال والعصافير

----------


## سوما

*عرف الخوف طريقى عندما بدأ جفاك ..
فعرفت معنى الحزن والألم بعد هجراك..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



عدنا .. 





ما أحلى الرجوع إليه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

* ايقنت الان انه ليس لي .. انما لها 



تسري في عروقي وخزة مقرونة بـالم قاسي قد 
يقسمني إلى شطرين 
آن الوقت لأطلقها عبر صحراء حنجرتي 
آآآآآه !!!*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

أحبك عدد ما بقلبي جراح ... 

 أحبك كثر ما نادى قلبي وصاح ...

 أحبك والله أحبك وخليني أرتاح ...

 حبيني مثل ما أحبك ... ولو تزيدين .. !

 الكرم من راعي الكرم معروف ... !

 أرجوكي لا يكون حبنا كلام وحروف ...

 خلي حبنا كبير رغم كل الظروف ...

 أبي بدل الحب الواحد ألوف ...

 أمانة خلك على العذال شديد ...

 أمانة خلي قلبك عليهم حديد ...

 أمانة غير حبي في الكلام لا تزيد ... 

 كل اللي أقوله ... أحبك .. أحبك .. وهل في حبك من مزيد !

----------


## سوما

*

كلنا كالقمر ..........
.. له وجه مظلم ... !!
*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

_ما اقساكي أيتها الحياةرغم ألمك_
_تستمرين ونستمر معك تحلقين بنا_ 
_الى الفرح تاره ثم تو قعينا في الحزن تارة اخرى_

----------


## سوما

أبحرت فى بحر الغرام ....
فوجدت حبي ك ليلاً ظلام..!!
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*

رحل ..وما بقي لي غير ذاكره ..
فما أصعب الحياة .. وأنا بهواه .. !! 
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   نبع الوفـــــاء

الأخت الفاضلة  أم بــــــــودي

الأخت الفاضلة  عذراء الروح

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكم في هذا الصباح المنعش ،

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات





إذا كان الأمــس ضــاع فبين يديــكن الــيوم
 وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل 
فلديكن الـغــــد

لا تحــزنّ على الأمـــس فـهــو لن يـعــود 
ولا تأســـفن على اليــوم فــهـــــــو راحل 
واحلــمن بشمــس مضيئـــه في غـد جميل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

بعدت لية


بعدت ليه خلتنى اخسر أغلى حـــــــــــاجه فى دنيتى
 ليه لما اقابل حد غيرك لسه حاسس غربتى. 
ليه بس انتا بس اللى فى عنيا مهما شوفت ديـــــــــــــــــــما.
 ليه الى جاى لو كان لغيرك مش عايز اعيشه ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سوما

*

 كل مساء أبحث عنك فى بستان حياتى..
 فلا أجد غير  رحيق حبك  فى أزهارى.. !!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء مفعم بآهات الرحيل 




على وعـــدٍ بلـقـــــاء 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قلب وراح 





اعتبره قلـب و راح

اعتبره قـصر جراح

واتهــد عاللي بانيه

غلطة شربنا منـــها

لازم ندفـــع تـمـنـها

نصيبنا هنعـمـل ايه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*اني اشتاق 

نعم أشتاق لك. وإني لأفتخر بمحبتي لك اني احبك ياسيدى
 محبة تفوق الوصف وإنه ليتقطع قلبي حزناً على فراقك 
قضيت بين ايديك أروع أيامي. وعرفت معك أجمل المعاني 
فلك مني أصدق المشاعر 
 آآآآآآآآآهٍ كم أفتقدك وكم أحنّ لرؤيتك،*

----------


## هدوء الفجر

[frame="7 90"]



_[frame="7 90"]دائمآ ,,,,,,,

وهناك عندما اتأمل

 ذاك الكون الوحيد

اتساءل فيما بينى وبين نفسى

هل هذا الكون هو انا ؟

أم اننى احتويت الكون الهادىء 

داخل جنبات قلبى العاصف 

فتململ الهدوء من بركانى الثائر

وطفق يتساءل ,,,,,

من انتى ؟

ومن انا ؟

لما قد اجتمعنا سويآ ؟

حتى اطفىء جذوة الغضب

 فى قلبك الهادىء

أم حتى تشعلى فى انا

 نيران صمتك العاصف ؟

ايها البحر الصاخب 

تحمل بداخلك زبدآ كهامات الجبال الشامخه

الهادئه ,,,,,

ولكنها ,,,,

ستظل دائمآ ثائره , حائره 

أيا كونى الصغير 

احبك كما انت 

ولكننى سأظل اتساءل ,,,,

حينما القاك ايها البحر

من انا ؟؟؟؟؟

ومن انت ؟؟؟؟[/frame]_[/frame]

----------


## هدوء الفجر

_موضوع متميز ورائع

كتميز من استوحاه من نبضات قلبه المتناغمه

مع الحزن والالم 

مع السعاده والرضى

تقبل وجودى فى ذلك العالم الخاص بك 

استاذ ايمن

لك من التحايا ارقها واعذبها_

----------


## نسمة صيف

_هكذا ارانى رغم كل من حولى

الملم اشلائى واعانى وحدتى وحدى

فأين لى بمن  يكفكف احزانى_

----------


## نسمة صيف

_موضوع رائع ايمن خطااااااااب 

داائما متميز بارك الله فيك

تحياتى الخالصة_ :f:

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*
إليك يا من أعيش لأجله
إليك يا من طيفك يلاحقني
إليك يا من أرى صورتك في كل مكان
في كتبي .. في أحلامي .. في صحوتي
إليك يا من يرتعش كياني
من شدة حـبـه
الشوق إلى رؤياك
فقط عند ذكر إسمك
هذا أقل ما أستطيع التعبير عنه
لأن حبك يزيد في قلبي كل لحظة
ولأنك أنت
كل شيئ في حياتي*

----------


## سوما

*تعجبت من أمر الطريق بعد ما عرفت الحب..
فمجرد ما دق القلب وعرفت حبيبي اليوم ..
أصبح الطريق مفروش بورد حبيب القلب..!!
*

----------


## سوما

شكيت للزهرة هجرك و جفاك ..
فبكت الزهرة لأنها مثلي تهواك ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## نسمة صيف

مددت يدى بالحب لمن احببت

فظلت معلقة فى الهواء 

ومازلت فى الانتظار عله يرانى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير

وأغنية مليئة بالإحساس والشجن 




آسفه .. شوفلك غيري 
مش هتحمل تاني معاك

إنت عايزلك حد يضحي
مهما بتعمل فيه ويــــاك




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=S09CC7yl4fs

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*سـ أحيينى بك ..



لا زلتُ أحتضن
يدي انتظار ..
ربما
على جبينى قبلة
مساءٍ
تشرق ذات حينٍ
لم يكن حيناً أتوقعه

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## هدوء الفجر

[frame="7 90"]




_بداخلنا ,,,

 بأرواحنا تسكن الطفوله

تحيا فى قلوبنا وجنباتنا البراءه والعفويه الصادقه

من منا لا تسكنه الاحلام الصافيه ؟

من منا لا يريد ان يحلق كالطيور 

فى سماء احلامه الورديه

من منا لا يشعر انه يملك كل شيىء 

بالخيال ,,,

من منا لم يقف طويلآ امام البحر ومياهه الفيروزيه

يتنشق عطر الهواء البكر

 يغسل به هموم القلب واوجاعه

من منا لا تهفو روحه الى التحليق

كطيرآ حر فى كونه الوليد ,,,,

من منا لا يريد ان يتحرر 

من كل شيىء ,

من اى شيىء ,

 من لا شيىء  ..._[/frame]

----------


## هدوء الفجر

[frame="7 90"]





_دائمآ وابدآ

 سنظل نتحايل على واقعنا 

حتى نحافظ على نقاء القلوب الصافيه

 التى بداخلنا

حتى وان وجدنا 

الغدر والجرح والالم والحزن

يملأنا , يخنقنا

 يجعل تلك القلوب تنزف وتنزف 

ما اردناه , ما حلمنا به , ما سعينا له 

الهموم ان تهاونا وتهاوينا امامها 

ستصبح كالطود العالى

الذى فى لحظه,,,

 يأتى ليلطمنا على وجوهنا فيسقطنا عن طريقنا

ويحتضننا  معه الى اعماقه لنختنق 

فهل سنغلب ذلك الموج 

ام هو الذى سيغلبنا ؟_ هدوء[/frame]

----------


## سوما

*

كم أحزن عندما لم أجدك فى مكان لقاؤنا ..
وكم حزنت عندما وجدت أطلال قصر أحلامنا ..!!
*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*
أصدق الحزن إبتسامة في عيون دامعه 
تعلمت أزيف ضحكتي والقلوب أسرار على إني بخير بعين من يجهل احزاني 
لا تشكو للناس جرحاً أنت صاحبه لا يعرف الجرح إلا من به ألم 
ما زال بداخلي دمعة وجرح وصرخة مكتومة ما زال الألم غافي وبكلمة يصحى من نومه هدوئي الظاهر يخدع هدوء إنسانة مصدومة*

----------


## سوما

*أهذا ما يطلقون عليه دموع القمر؟!!
أم أصبح دمعي كالبحر الغريق ....!!*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*

حبيبي .. فى منامي أراك أمير أحلامي ..
فتمنيت أن يدوم منامي .. وتدوم احلامي !!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   نبع الوفــاء

الأخت الفاضلة  أم بــــــــودي

الأخت الفاضلة  هدوء الفجر

الأخت الفاضلة  نسمة صيف

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكــم في هذا الصباح المنعش ،

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات






إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم 

ولم تستطع أن تنـظـــر خلفك لأن ماضـــيك مؤلم 

فانـظــــــر إلى الأعلى تـــجـــد ربـــك تـجـــاهك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _موضوع متميز ورائع
> 
> كتميز من استوحاه من نبضات قلبه المتناغمه
> 
> مع الحزن والالم 
> 
> مع السعاده والرضى
> 
> تقبل وجودى فى ذلك العالم الخاص بك 
> ...



*



القلم المتألق  .. هدوء الفجر 



وجودك يعدني ووميض قلمك يزيل عن كاهلي هموم الحياة 

فلا تحرمينا تواصلك العذب الرقيق الحاني 

وسلمت يداكِ على متابعتك

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _موضوع رائع ايمن خطااااااااب 
> 
> داائما متميز بارك الله فيك
> 
> تحياتى الخالصة_



*



القلم المتألق  .. نسمة صيف 



أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ وبكل همساتك المصورة 

وسلمت يداكِ على مجاملتك الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الزواج حب لا حرب  





الإرتباط ليس بدايــة حــرب فالزواج فضـيلة الفضائـل 

بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 

ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري 

لذا فنسموا بمشاعرنا ولنبدأ حياتنا بالحب لا الحرب !



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رحيل







تتمركزين في وسط عالمي

تشعي لي القهر والحرمان

وأمنحك الضــــوء والحب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## aamin

*

لحظات  بلا حنان


يعيش القلب وهمه

بعودة من رحل يوما

ويأنس لبدر في لياليه

يبث له احزانه واحلامه

هي صحوة العليل ..

والليل طويل طويل ..

يقلب نجومه واقماره ..

وآهات تسري في سمائه

فمن يجيب .. فمن يجيب ..

**********

شكرا  اخي  ايمن 

على  ابداعاتك 

كل الود والورد

aamin
__________________*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

من أنا؟
أنا تلك الواقفة على ضفاف الوعد..
أنتظر المجهول..
لا أملك سوي قلمي..
دفتري ..وكتبي..
أكتب ما يجول في خاطري على صفحات الايام..
أعبر عن ما يحمله قلبي فقد ضاق من همي..
أكتب وسأظل أكتب ما حييت..


عرفت ان الألم لوحة تجسد الحرمان

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء يتوشح بالشوق والحنين 






الحــب أسطورة تعجـز البشرية عن إدراكها 

إلا لمن كان صادقاً في نطقها ومعناها

وأنا اشعر بصدق إحساسي

وأهيم عشقاً

وحباً



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> شكرا  اخي  ايمن 
> 
> على  ابداعاتك 
> 
> كل الود والورد
> 
> ...



*



القلم المتألق  .. أمين 



والشكر موصول لك على تعطيرك لمتصفحي 

بفيض إحساسك وعذب همساتك 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

 كما وعدتك يا حبيبي ..سوف أنتظرك هنا فى كل صباح ..
وأنا أفي بوعدي... لعلك تفي بوعدك .. ويشرق الصباح ..!!
*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



همسة 




لم أكـــــــــذب 

عندما قلت أنكِ  للحب فقط



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أحبـــــــــــــك 





حاولت قراءة علم الغيوب ...
فناداني قلبك
وأحببت الغوص في بحار العشقِ ... 
فاخترت عينيكَ يا حبيبي .

:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## سومه الجابرى

تعجبنى كثيرا قصائدك ولم احب بها التشاؤمواذا حكم علي بالفراق والخيانة فهذا لان هذه الصفات هى سمات العصر التى تعيشه الان وما علينا سوى تقبل الامر الواقع بكل قوه وتفاؤل

----------


## سومه الجابرى

كان لازم يجى يوم ونقول وداع 
لان حبنا مكنش ليه داع
حبينا وكان الوداع مصيرنا ولينا ايه نبكى عليه 
محنا الى قلنا وداع وفراق
وداع

----------


## سوما

*

 نظرت للوردة التى كانت سر فرحتى يوما..
فرأيتها تتدمي حزنا على حبا كان يوما..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*
ما أجمل تشابك أيدى المحبين ..
فهى الأمان ضد غدر الزمان ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لمستك نسيت الحياة 




لمستك نسيت الحياة .. وانت اللي بحلم أاعيش يوم معاه 
والليلة هيا البداية وخليك معايا دة عمري الليلة دي ابتدا

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

سرحت بعيونك لفيت ايوة انت جنبي وهـعــشلك سنــين
وحياتي قرب عليا يعمري وعنيا نعيش الحياة لو يومين

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=zR5HZY2LV2o

لتحميل الأغنية .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

منذ صغري وأنت فارس الأحلام ..
فرسمت قلبك على رمال الأحلام ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

اليوم أكتملت سعادتي بليلة عمري ..
و رقصة طرحتي.. وفستان زفافي .. !!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء صامت





رفقاً بي يا قدر فقلبي لا يحتمل 

رفقاً بجروحي فروحي ترتحــل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تعجبنى كثيرا قصائدك ولم احب بها التشاؤم واذا حكم علي بالفراق والخيانة فهذا لان هذه الصفات هى سمات العصر التى تعيشه الان وما علينا سوى تقبل الامر الواقع بكل قوه وتفاؤل


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سومه الجابري 





الحزن و الغربــة والترحال هي المواويل الحزينة لحياتـــنا الآن

غربة نفس وروح وجسد ووطن غربة في أغوار قلوبنا المكلومة

ولقد أصبحت أتـوق للنهاية التي بدأت بها قبل غربتي الحزيـــنة

تلك البداية الحتمية مع الغيـاب والوجع الأبدي بذاتي المجروحة

ولعل غربتك الحزينة تكون أخف وطأة من غربة نفسي والأحزان 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كان لازم يجى يوم ونقول وداع 
> لان حبنا مكنش ليه داع
> حبينا وكان الوداع مصيرنا ولينا ايه نبكى عليه 
> محنا الى قلنا وداع وفراق
> وداع



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سومه الجابري 


مرثية حزينه للفراق 

وترنيمة لحن شجي 

سلمت يداكِ

تحياتي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيزيف

**
**

*عندما جلدنا الزمان* 
*بأقسي سوط من أسواطه*
*~ الفراق ~*
*شِخنا وأعمارنا مازلت تعد*
* علي أصابع اليد الواحدة*



*قلوبنا سأمت نبضنا*
*وعروقنا سأمت دمائنا* 
*وأضحينا كالمياه الراكدة*

*بقلم / احمد رضا*
*أخي أيمن خطاب*
*الذي لا يحتاج إلا ألقاب* 
*لأن احترامه يكمن داخله* 
*في قسمات وجهه*
*بين حروفه*
*أشكرك بحق علي موضوعك الرائع*
*تقبل مشاركتي المتواضعه*

----------


## سوما

*

أردت أن أنساك .. فكان مستحيل رؤياك ..
فذهبت لمكان رؤياك .. بهواك وما أنساك ..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أهديك قلبي 







أُهديكِ قلبى فى عيد الحب وأهب لكِ عمرى دليلاً لحبى 

ضُميني الليلة ودعيني أضيء شمعة في عـــيد العشاق 

ضُميني لقلبكِ بهمسات الحب الدافئة وآهـــــات الغرام 

ضُميني ليتدفق دمكِ إلى قلـــــب لا ينبض إلا بـــكِ ولكِ

ولنشعل شـمــــوع الحب على سطح مشاعرنا المتدفقة

ولنهيم سوياً في فلك الهوى بين ثنايا القلب والـروح

ولنتعاهد على أن ننهل من معين الحب الذي لا ينضب

وفي النهاية فأنا عاجــز عن وصـف مشاعـــري الآن

إبقي حبيبة العمـــر ولن أطلب فـــوق حـــــــبكِ شيء 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيزيف

*أيا طفلتي ..*
*يا زهرتي البنفسجية ..*
*كم ذكروكِ حبيبتي*
*في العصور ِ السرمدية ..*
*افتحي أوراقك وابتلعيني بأحضانك ..*
*اجعليني اجوب بمحيط انوثتك ..*

----------


## سوما

*أتعلم يا حبيب العمر....
حبي لك كعمق البحر...
وك طول ليلي للفجر ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 






سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته

إذكروا الله يذكركم ويثبت أقدامكم 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أخي أيمن خطاب*
> *الذي لا يحتاج إلا ألقاب* 
> *لأن احترامه يكمن داخله* 
> *في قسمات وجهه*
> *بين حروفه*
> *أشكرك بحق علي موضوعك الرائع*
> *تقبل مشاركتي المتواضعه*


*



القلم المتألق  .. سيزيف



أنا من أشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة في حق كلماتي المتواضعه 

والموضوع ملك لك ولكل الأعضاء وشرف لي أن تتواصل معنا 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

ويستمر مسلسل غيابك يا أمي 





صباحك رحمة ونسمة نور تُضيء القبور يا أمي 

صباحك مغـفــــرة وعــتق من النـــار إن شاء الله 

صباحك نور يرسـم على جبينك قـبلات شوقي لكِ

رحمــك الله يا أمي وألهمني الصبر على فراقـك

( نسألكم الدعـــاء لأمي بالرحمة والمغفرة ) 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## سوما

> ويستمر مسلسل غيابك يا أمي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباحك رحمة ونسمة نور تُضيء القبور يا أمي 
> 
> صباحك مغـفــــرة وعــتق من النـــار إن شاء الله 
> ...


اللهم إنها نزلت بك و انت خير منزول به و أصبحت فقيراً إلي رحمتك و أنت غني عن عذابه آتاه برحمتك رضاك و قها فتنة القبر و عذابه و آتها برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتى تبعثها إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم انقلها من مواطن الدود و ضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود
اللهم ارحمها تحت الأرض و استرها يوم العرض و لا تخزها يوم يبعثون
اللهم آمنها من فزع يوم القيامة و من هول يوم القيامة و اجعل نفسها آمنة مطمئنة و لقنه حجته
اللهم اجعلها في بطن القبر مطمئناً و عند قيام الأشهاد آمناً و بجود رضوانك واثقاً و إلي أعلى علو الدرجات سابقاً
اللهم اجعل عن يمينها نوراً و عن شمالها نوراً و من فوقها نوراً و من تحتها نوراً حتى تبعثها آمناً مطمئناً في نور من نورك
اللهم انظر إليها نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه أبداً
اللهم احشرها في زمرة المقربين و بشرها بروح و ريحان و جنة نعيم
أمين يارب العالمين..ألهمك الله الصبر على فراقها .. وأسأل الله أن تتجمعا معا فى جنة الخلد بأذن الله .. :f: 
غفر الله لك ولها ولجميع المسلمين الأحياء والأموات ..

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

ياإلهـــــــــــــي 
عندما تلوح في الأفق اشباح الغياب .. 
من أفئدة تعانقنا وأياها بالوفاء والمحبة 
كل تلك السنين المحملة بالدفئ والحنان 
لارواح كانت دوما متدفقة معطاءة 
عندها يأتي من يترك صفعاته على القلب 
ليضاعف فيناا إحساس فراق
 ليقتلع منا كل جذور الحنان فلا يعود 

:

أيها الغالي .. أيمن
سلمت يمينك على ماخطته من شجن مس 
مني وجع ما برحت ذكراها ولا زفرات انينها 

رحم الله امك  ، وامي  ، واسكنهم فسيح جنانه 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## عذراء الروح

ليت الأماني .. تضمنا بهذه القوة

وتحتوينا بهذا الحب

ليتها فقط تضمنا

وترمينا حيث نحب

----------


## سوما

*

الحب يولد صغيرا فيكبر كالصغار ..
فتمنيت أن نحيا بقلب برئ كالصغار ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

 ومازالت أنتظر شروق شمس الحياة ...!!
*

----------


## سيزيف

عندما انتهيت من بناء سفينتي
جف البحر

----------


## سوما

*حبيبي .. ما أجمل ورد الحياة..
عندما يصبح حبك هو الحياة ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اللهم إنها نزلت بك و انت خير منزول به و أصبحت فقيراً إلي رحمتك و أنت غني عن عذابه آتاه برحمتك رضاك و قها فتنة القبر و عذابه و آتها برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتى تبعثها إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين
> اللهم انقلها من مواطن الدود و ضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود
> اللهم ارحمها تحت الأرض و استرها يوم العرض و لا تخزها يوم يبعثون
> اللهم آمنها من فزع يوم القيامة و من هول يوم القيامة و اجعل نفسها آمنة مطمئنة و لقنه حجته
> اللهم اجعلها في بطن القبر مطمئناً و عند قيام الأشهاد آمناً و بجود رضوانك واثقاً و إلي أعلى علو الدرجات سابقاً
> اللهم اجعل عن يمينها نوراً و عن شمالها نوراً و من فوقها نوراً و من تحتها نوراً حتى تبعثها آمناً مطمئناً في نور من نورك
> اللهم انظر إليها نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه أبداً
> اللهم احشرها في زمرة المقربين و بشرها بروح و ريحان و جنة نعيم
> أمين يارب العالمين..ألهمك الله الصبر على فراقها .. وأسأل الله أن تتجمعا معا فى جنة الخلد بأذن الله ..
> غفر الله لك ولها ولجميع المسلمين الأحياء والأموات ..





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما





ليت الأحزان تقف عند حد آلام الصبر الموجعه والألحان 

ولكنها الحياة بأكملها أصبحت تـصرخ بي في كل مكان

حتى صـــــارت دنياي ليلة عــــــــزاء طويلــة لا تنتهي 

رحلت أمي فماتـــت من حولي الدنيا ونبض الوجــدان

اختفى الصوت الذي كان يترنم بالدعوات والتضرعات

واختفى نبع الحنان ومرفىء الأمان وازدادت الأشجان

ولم يعد هناك قلب يضـــخ الحب والعفـــو بلا حسابات

ولا صدر يحتويني عند الأزمات وفي غربتي والأحزان

يقولــون لي بأن أنساكِ يا أمي وأنســى أيضــاً ذكراكِ 

ومن أين آتِ بالنسيان وهل رأيتم يوماً بشراً بلا أوطان

أو تاه يوماً دم الوريد عــن الشريان ، فاين النسيان!




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> ياإلهـــــــــــــي 
> عندما تلوح في الأفق اشباح الغياب .. 
> من أفئدة تعانقنا وأياها بالوفاء والمحبة 
> كل تلك السنين المحملة بالدفئ والحنان 
> لارواح كانت دوما متدفقة معطاءة 
> عندها يأتي من يترك صفعاته على القلب 
> ليضاعف فيناا إحساس فراق
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء






رحلت أمي بعد أن قرر الموت ان يسرق أحــن من بحياتي

شاء القدر أن يحجب عني للأبد من وهبتني الحياة بعد الله 

توقفت نبضـات أمي وتوارت ابتساماتها الحنونه العطوفة 

رحلت أمي التي كنت أشــــعـر أمامها بصغــري مهما كبرت 

رحلت أمي لكنها لا زالت ساكنة في قلبي وعقلي ووجداني

رحلت أمي ورحلت عني فهل تدركون ألم وعذاب الرحـــيل

ما أقسي الحيـــاة من بعد رحيلها عني وعـــن حياتي كلها

من يمنحني الآن لمســة حنـــان وأنا في غربتي والأحزان 

أصبحت أبحث عنها في كل مـكــان لعلي أجدهـــا من جديد 

أبحث عنها بعد أن غيبها الموت وطوتها ســجــــلات الدنيا

ماتت ومات معها الحب ، مات الحنان زمات كل شي جميل 

انطفأت تلك الشمعــــة التي كانت تضئ كل مراحل حياتي 

فمتى ستنطفيء شمعتي لأرحل إليها وأحتضنها من جديد




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحـــلام مشروعــة مــع وقف التنفــيذ 






تكتبني الأحلام بهذا الصباح 

وأرنوا منهــا علني أحققها

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*أصبحت حائرة و يائسة ..
بعد ما كنت يوما عاشقة ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*

أهدي إليك الوردة الحمراء وسأكتفي ..
ستخبرك وردتي بمدى حبي و شوقي ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

برغم من البعد و الهروب..
مازال البريق ينير الدروب..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*أقسي جرح .. جرح الحبيب ..!!
و اااااااااه من جرح الحبيب..!!!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   نبع الوفــاء

الأخت الفاضلة  عذراء الروح

الأخ الفاضـــل  ســــيزيـــــف

الأخت الفاضلة  نسمة صيف

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكــم في هذا الصباح المنعش ،

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات







A very small degree of hope

 is sufficient to cause the birth of love



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تساؤولات 





الذات تسأل من أنا ؟؟

أنا مثلها حائــر هائــم 

اُحَــدِق فى الـظــــــلام

لا شئ يمنحنى السلام


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

**

*هل تعلم ما معنى البكاء؟*
* هو نزف لنفس ارهقها العناء*
* هو انهار من جمر تلهب وتضني الفؤاد* 
*هو سر من اسرار الخلق من اجل البقاء* 
*هو رحلة من قلب لقلب يبثه اشواق* 
*هو فرح ومرح .*
*.هو احضان وعناق هو نعمة للنفس* 
*..سبب من اسباب البقاء* 
*هو غصة في الحلق ان عز اللقاء* 
*هو البر..هو الشاطيء..*
*عليه تتكسر الأحزان* 
*هو فراقك...*
*.هو الحرمان منك*

----------


## سوما

*

حتى الوردة أصبحت تبحث عن بر الأمان ....
فى زمن أختفي فيه الفرسان وطغى الطغيان ..!! 
*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

لا تطلبني حُباً لأني عجزت عنه 
 دع لحظاتنا وليدة اللقاء 
 من رحم براءة الشوق 
 لا يسبقها عنفوان ولا أعاصير 
 ولا زمهرير ريح ولا غدر

----------


## سوما

كان لنا موعد ... ولكن ...
...... أفترقنا قبل اللقاء..!!
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء يتوشح بالحزن والشجن 






لو تعلمون كم أحتاج الليلة للتنفيس عن ضيق صدري 

كم أحتاج للبكاء والبوح ومشاركة حزني لعلي أرتــاح

هاهي تنســاب دموعي المترقرقة دافـئة تنهمر في إلم 

 لترسم طريقها على صفحة وجهي وتحفر خطاً أسوداً

على خدودي من القهر والحرمان اللذان  يملآن عمري 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أحتضن الوجع 






بغربتي .. أحتضن الوجع

وحلمي الــوردي يتصدع .. ينهار 

يتراقص أمامي .. كما الباليه في بحيرة البجع 

ينزف الحب آماله بعين ثكلى أشيع الوجد وعني ما ارتجع 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

كم أحزن عندما لم أجدك فى مكان لقاؤنا ..
وكم حزنت عندما وجدت أطلال قصر أحلامنا ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

أصرخ ......... فلا أحد يسمعني ..
أموت .............. فلا أحد يبكاني ....
فوجدت نفسي أحيا فى تابوت أحزاني ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

صارت دموعي بحر الأحزان ..
....... بعد فراق حبيب الزمان ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

* كم أحب المضي وحيدة تحت الأمطار ....
فلا تدركون الأنهيار فيسيل دمعى كالأنهار ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*

حبيبى خلينا شمعتين
أنت تضوى حياتى
وأنا لااجلك أحترق




*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

ماذا ستفعل حينما يكون 
الشخص الوحيد القادر على
 مسح دموعك هو من جعلك تبكي

----------


## سوما

أمي ..
الحضن الدافئ و الحب الحقيقي ..
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

رحيلـُها الـمُـــرّ




غابت شمس حياتي ... وأنا لازلت في ربيع عمري ...  فهل هناك ربيع بلا شمس !

نعم إنه ربيع عمري بعد أن غابت شمس الأحلام ولم أجد أمامي إلا صخور الواقع 

لتتكسر عليها مجاديف قاربي بالحياة وأبحر وحيداً للأبد حيث لا مستقر ولا مرسى

غابت عن ناظري بجسدها ولكن روحها العطرة ستبقى خالدةً بخاطري مدى عمري 

وتدور رحى الأيام والشهور وتذبل ورود العمر وتطل المقادير برؤوسها المتلاحقة 

فلا تتركنا إلا ونحن رماداً للجروح وها أنا أفقد نقطة ارتكازي حول مدار كوكبي 

وأحاول أن أداوي مرارة رحيلها بإيمان بقضاء الله وقدره .. وصبر على البلاء 

لكني لازلت أشتاق لها وأحتاجها 

أحتاج أن أدفن رأسي بحنايا صدرها كما كنت أفعل عندما تضيق بي الدنيا بما رحبت

لقد أسودت الحياة في وجهي ولم أجد من يخفف عني سوى الذكريات لزمن قد فات !

أحتاجك يا أمي .. فهل تسمعيني ؟

ها أنا أرسل لروحك رسالة عبر الأفق  .. فهل تشعرين بما أعانيه بعد رحيلك الـُمرّ ؟؟

ويا له من رحيل قاسٍ يا أمي وسأظلّ أجمع خيوط الجرح لأحيكها بالأحزان والأشجان

رحمك الله يا أمي 

وإلى لقاء قريب

 ::(:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لبيك اللهم لبيك 







أن تشاهد الكعبة بعينيك وتلمسها بيديك موقف لا تصفه كلمات .. ولا تعبر عنه صور أو لقطات .. وكم هو عظيم أن تضع جبهتك الطاهرة ساجداً على بلاط المسجد الحرام وأنت ترتدي ملابس الإحرام .. وجوارحك تتطوق إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض وتغتسل من ذنوبك كيوم ولدتكم أمك ..فاللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال .. اللهم تقبل مني دعائي وحقق فيك رجائي .. واكتب لي ولكل مشتاق .. حج بيتك الحرام ... آآآآآآمين .



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

بقربي منك ... الحياة تختلف..!!
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مفاجأة !!






أنا ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟؟ 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



هو وهي 






هي : سأعلم سلم مشاعرك كيف يعزف أروع نغمات الحب ثق بي ،

هو : وأنا سأصعد معك إلى قمة السماء وسأمنحك الضوء والحب


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ندم وحسرة 







كنت لكِ نور للحـيــاة  .... وكنتِ لي شعاع الأمل 

وطاوعك قلبك أن تستمعي لهـم ولأكاذيبهم عني !

بل وتواجهينني بحقيقتهم التي حذرتكِ منها يوماً

ظلمك لي .. عذبني .. دمرني .. خذلني والأحلام

لماذا قهرتيني  وذبحتيني بخنجر الظــن والشك !



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

دعني أعيد ترتيب أوراق كتاباتك ..
لعلها تؤنس وحدتي أثناء غيابك ..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لا امبارح ولا بكره 





امبارح كان .. كان ف الامكان .. اتهجى ملامحى وينبت قمحى .. بدل الأحزان 

يا عيون ميادين .. شايفين شاهدين .. من غير ما تسامحي .. الظلم أهو بــان


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

كنتُ أتمنى لـوْ ...
لكنكَ لـمْ ...
لذا لـنْ ...
فـَ ...*

----------


## سوما

*

كم أتتطلع للقاء الحبيب ....
فكم أحبه ..... وكم أخشاه..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قبلة على جبين الحب







سامحيني وإعفيني يا حبيبتي من ألم آهاتي 

ودعيني أرسمك قمراً على جسر حبي 

ولنحلق سوياً في خيال العشق



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

صدق من قال أن الحب مشاركة بين قلبين
حتى يصبح القلبين .. قلب واحد فى جسدين ..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بكلمة منك .. أغنية رومانسية لشيرين





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=GG6Y9EtUCjs

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكلمـــــه منك  .. تنسينى اللى عــــدى أوام
تخلينى احس بقيمة الايام تطمنى سنين قدام
*****
بكلمـــــه منك ... تورينى اللى مش شايفاه
تريحنى من الهم اللى انا شايلاه
تعيشنى اللى مش عايشاه
*****
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين
*****
بكلمه منك عرفت دنيا معرفهاش
عشان خاطرك بحب حاجات محبتهاش
ولو تندهلى مستناش
*****
بكلمه منك لاقيت كل اللى مش لاقياه
ولو فى حد زعلنى انا مسمحاه
ولو فى جرح انا هنساه
******
كان فين هواك من بدرى يا حبيبى وكل ده فين
ده انا من قبلك انا عايشه مع العايشين
بكلم نفسى من الوحده بقالى سنين
وانا فى ضيقتى مكنتش عارفه اشكى لمين
ودلوقتى ولا بعمل حساب بعدين
ودلوقتى عرفت ابدأ حياتى منين[/poem]


لتحميل أغنية بكلمة منك .. يرجى الضغط هنا 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

لم أجد أغلي من دمي ..
لكتابة أسمك لتدرك حبي ..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

حلمي .. حلم الطيور........!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



براءة الطفولة












ثــوفتـــو بـقــــــى 

الحمد لله افتكـلــت 

تـنـت هنثى المعلقة

تي أهم حاكــه أثلاً



***************

أعتذر عن اللغة .. حبيت انها تتكتب بنفس نطق البنوته 



ثوفتو = شوفتو 

افتكـلــت = افتكرت

تـنـت هنثى = كنت هنسى

تي أهم حاكــه أثلاً = دي أهم حاجه أصلاً 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

من يعشق الشمس فلابد ان يتالم وقت الغروب..!!
*

----------


## ريمان



----------


## سوما

*

أحيانا يبحث المرء عما يفتقده..
ولكنه لا يدرك مدى قربه منه ..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



براءة الأطفال 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 



*



القلم المتألق  .. ريمان



أهلاً بكِ معنا في صورة وهمسة 

وشكراً لمتابعة الموضوع

تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   نبع الوفــاء

الأخت الفاضلة  أميرة الوفاء

الأخ الفاضـــل  ريــــمـــــــان

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكــم في هذا المساء الهاديء

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات










حين تلتفت و لا تجد من يشاركك لحظتك الخاصة جداً  

فلا تحــــــــــــــــزن 

انما خلقها الله لك وحدك ولعلك وحدك من تستحقها





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Dream Girl

*الأخ أيمن الخطاب موضوع في منهتى الروعة

والله وفكرة جميلة وكلام أجمل وأجمل...

وانتظر قريبا بعودة مني في هذا الموضوع

وتحياتي ليك....*

----------


## سوما

*

لما البعد والأفتراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أحان وقت الرحيل ؟؟؟!!!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء البراءة 






 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الأخ أيمن الخطاب موضوع في منهتى الروعة
> 
> والله وفكرة جميلة وكلام أجمل وأجمل...
> 
> وانتظر قريبا بعودة مني في هذا الموضوع
> 
> وتحياتي ليك....*



*



القلم المتألق  .. Dream Girl



أهلاً بكِ معنا في لؤؤة المشرق العربي منتدى أبناء مصر

وأشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة ومشاركتك في الموضوع

وفي انتظار تفاعلك بصورة وهمسة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

أناااااا...... 
.. من أكون ؟؟؟!!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

كم وددت أن تغرق الأحزان فى بحر النسيان..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أغنيلة ( هوصلك ) 

لتامر حسني







انا مش هخاف المره دى ضاع من عمرى سنين في الخوف 
مش هكون انسان عادى  .... انا هتحدى اى ظـــــــــــروف

انا مش هخاف المره دى ضاع من عمرى سنين في الخوف 
مش هكون انسان عادى  .... انا هتحدى اى ظـــــــــــروف

هوصلك حتى لو عارف انى ممكن اموت
هوصلك ولازم تحسى باللى حبك مــوت 

هوصلك حتى لو عارف انى ممكن اموت
هوصلك ولازم تحسى باللى حبك مــوت 

ولو ايديكى ملمستش إيديـــــا
كفايه عليا اموت وانا شايف 
لهفتك عليا

لتحميل الأغنية يرجى الضغط هنااااااااا

ما أصعب أن نرى حب العمر أمام أعيننا وهو يضيع ويتلاشى

الحب تضحية ، وقد تكون التضحية هنا تصل للتضحية بالنفس

أليس كذلك !!!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم الشاعر
أيمن خطاب

خواطر رائعة
وكلمات أكثر من رائعة
صداها داخلى كبير فهى والله تهز كل مشاعرى وخاصتا الحنين لأبى
والشوق والاحتياج إليه
كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام لشخصك وموهبتك
فراشة

----------


## سوما

*

وسقطت وردة حبنااااااااا .. مثلما سقط حبنااااااا..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

ما أصعب أن يتبخر الحب أمامي..!!
*

----------


## سوما

*

ألهي..
أنت ملجأي ومناياي..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

أهب أشجار عمري كلها وقوداً لمحرقة الذكريات .. لعلني أنسى 

تحتضر الكلمات فى داخلى .. تموت الأغصان  .. وتذبل الورود 

فما بيننا  ، مسافة من الاشتياق  ، وعمر من المستحيل والآهات 

أهرب لركن لقاءاتنا القديمة أتشبث بأي طيف يذكرني برائحتك

أتقوقع داخل نفسي فتتطاير صورنا سوياً في مخيلتي كالشظايا

أهرب .. وكأنني أهرب من أشباح الماضي الأليم وبحر الوجع

أهرب من نفسي فأراك ، أهرب لنفسي فأراك  ، أهرب وأهرب



تأخذني دوامة الحياة والحنين ... ما بين الأمس واليوم والغد

تأخذني في محاولا ت عابثة ، على أمل أنكِ ستعودين يوماً لي 

كفى يا حزني كفى ، فما عدت قادرا على تحمل الوجع ، كفى 

فلقد أصبحت عابثاً حزيناً في دوامة من الحزن والأسى

أصبحت كقبري كل شئ بداخلي يحتضر

----------


## سوما

*

أنطلقت مني صرخات الأحزان ..
عندما أصبحت في طي النسيان ..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الكريم الشاعر
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> خواطر رائعة
> وكلمات أكثر من رائعة
> صداها داخلى كبير فهى والله تهز كل مشاعرى وخاصتا الحنين لأبى
> والشوق والاحتياج إليه
> كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام لشخصك وموهبتك
> فراشة


*



القلم المتألق  .. فراشة




مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــك وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملكة كل حروفي وخواطري

لكِ أعذب تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   Dream Girl

الأخت الفاضلة  فراشـــــــــة

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكــم في هذا المساء الهاديء

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات





الطريق ليست كالملامح 

الملامح ترسمها الوجوه من حولك 

أما الطريق فتحفر نفسها عميقاً من تحت قدميك 

فلا يبقي لك سوى أن تسلكها 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حدوتة مصرية 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=gBfZJxAQJfg

لتحميل الأغنية والاستماع إليها .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

ما نرضاش يخـاصم القمــر السما 
ما نرضاش تـــدوس البشر بعضها
ما نرضاش يموت جــوه قلبي نداء 
ما نرضاش تهاجر الجذور أرضها 

ما نرضاش قلبي جـــوا يـغــــني 
واجــــراس تـــدق لصرخـة ميلاد

تموت حته مني .. الأجراس بتعلــن نهاية بـشـــر من العـبـاد
دي الحكمة قتلتني وحيّتني ... وخلّتني أغوص في قلب السر
قلب الكون قبل الطوفان ما ييجي خلتني أخاف عليك يا مصر

واحكيلك على المكنون .. مــــين العاقل فينا مــين المجنون
مين الي مدبوح من الألم .. مين اللي ظالم فينا مين مظلوم

مـين اللي مـا يعرفـــش غيـــر كلمة نـعـم
مين اللي محنيلك خضار الفلاحين غلابة
مين اللي محنيلك عمار عمالك الطـيـابـة

مين اللي ببيع الضمير مين يشتري مين يشتري بيه الدمار
مين هو صاحب المسألة .. والمشكلة .. والحكاية والقـلم

رأيت كل شيء وتعــبت على الحقيقة
قابلت في الطريق عيون كتيرة بريئة

أعرف بشر عرفوني 
لأ لأ مــــا عرفونيش

قبلوني وقبلتهم

بمد ايـدي لك طب ليه ما تقبلنيش
لا يهمني اسمك لا يهمني عنوانك 
لا يهمني لونك ولا بلادك ومكانك

يهمني الانسان ولو ما لوش عنوان

يا ناس يا نــاس هي دي الحدوتــه

حدوته مصرية 





ولا زالت الحدوته لم تنتهي بعد 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

زى كل مره دخلت الموضوع لما قريت اسمك عليه.

    وبرضه زي كل مره مش عارفه اقولك ايه؟؟؟

              اقولك فنان

            اقولك شاعر 

       بصراحه مفيش كلمه ممكن تعبر عن الاحاسيس والجمال الموجودين فى موضوعك الرائع

             همساتك جميله واحاسيسك اجمل.

            استاذى الفاضل ايمن سعدت ايامك

----------


## رومانس شو

*



أنا يا زين ما أقوى على بعدك ثواني

ألا يا طير بلغ الغايب سلامي

وين الحنان اللي فقدته

يوم رحت وغبت عني

وين الضحك ... وين التمني

غصب عني

ما أقوى على بعادك حبيبي

غصب عني !!!


من مؤلفاتي...

/
\
/
\

اعذرني على اقتحام مملكتك

فبعبق الورد

يأتي انجذاب العصافير

دمت بود*

----------


## رومانس شو

*




غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريب !!!

كيف الزمـــــــــــــــــــن يرحـــــــــــــــل ؟؟

وأوراق العمــــــــــــــــــر تذبل ؟؟

غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريب !!!*

----------


## رومانس شو

[frame="7 80"]*

7
7

أنت هناك !!

وأنا هنا !!

تمضغني الغربة ..

ويفوح الحزن في أعماقي

أفتش عن خطواتك في دروب الماضي والحاضر

أصغى لإيقاعك القادم مع الريح

أتحسسك في نبضي

أبحث عنك في صمت الأشياء ..

فهل أنت قادم ؟؟!!

\
\
\
\

من مؤلفاتي !!!*[/frame]

----------


## سوما

*

كم أشتقت لنور قمري لينير ملامحي..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> زى كل مره دخلت الموضوع لما قريت اسمك عليه.
> 
>     وبرضه زي كل مره مش عارفه اقولك ايه؟؟؟
> 
>               اقولك فنان
> 
>             اقولك شاعر 
> 
>        بصراحه مفيش كلمه ممكن تعبر عن الاحاسيس والجمال الموجودين فى موضوعك الرائع
> ...


*



القلم المتألق  .. rosey19




لازلت متمسك بتلك الكلمات بأنني أنا لا أملك افضلية في الكتابة  ... ولن أدعي الكفاءة في الإبداع ..  ولكن تواجدكم المستمر دافع للاستمرار .. لنكمل مسيرة العطاء ونواصل رحلة التميز والابداع الأدبي .. وسيقف قلمي هنا لالقاء التحية احتراماً وتقديراً لتواجد أمثالكم في متصفحي المتواضع .. الف شكر للايدي التي سطرت وستسطر اجمل الحروف .. وشكري لا يكفي .. والثناء قد يكون عاجز عن التعبير عن مدى احترامي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية
.


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أنا يا زين ما أقوى على بعدك ثواني
> 
> ألا يا طير بلغ الغايب سلامي
> 
> وين الحنان اللي فقدته
> ...


*



القلم المتألق  .. رومانس شو





يا لها من كلمات في صباح عانقت الروعة و لامست الجمال وكل المشاعر

ينتشي بها الإحساس وتتورق لها الأغصان ويتدفق منها الدفيء للوجــدان

سلمت يداكِ على مشاركتك المفعمة بالإحساس الصادق 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



قريبـــاً





عزمت قريباً 

على البعد عن هواء يحمل أنفاسك 

و عن شوارع تتحمل ثقل خطواتك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ريــما

الاخ الفاضل أيمن رائعه كلماتك واحاسيسك اسمحوا لي بمشاركتكم ..





/
\
مسائي اليوم
.
.
لا يختلف كثيرا عن أمسي
.
.
إلا بقطرات من المطر ,,
.
.
أتمنى
.
.
أن يكون مذاق مسائي
.
.
أن يكون مذاق صباحي
.
.
مختلف
.
.
مطعم بالأمل لا بالألم
/

----------


## rosey19

فى انتظار جديدك ايمن

     دعواتى باستمرار النجاح والدوام عليه ان شاء الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ الفاضل أيمن رائعه كلماتك واحاسيسك اسمحوا لي بمشاركتكم ..
> 
> 
> /



*



القلم المتألق  .. ريــما






لحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في متصفحي هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> فى انتظار جديدك ايمن
> 
>      دعواتى باستمرار النجاح والدوام عليه ان شاء الله




*



القلم المتألق  .. rosey19






أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ..... تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 

و الآن مع أغنية السندريلا سعاد حسنى الدنيا ربيع




إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إهداء خاص جداً 


الأخت الفاضلة  سـومـــــــــــا

الأخت الفاضلة   rosey19

الأخت الفاضلة  رومانس شو

الأخت الفاضلة  ريـمـــــــــا

     

   

  

 

همسة صادقة من القلب أهديها لكــم في هذا المساء الهاديء

ولا يزال لوجودكم بالموضوع عامل مؤثر في إثراء الهمسات

وحيث أننا اليوم نحتفل بعيد الربيع وشم النسيم فإليكم القصة








اعتقد المصريون القدماء أن يوم شم النسيم هو بداية خلق العالم ، ولأن الحياة في اعتقادهم بدأت في الماء قدسوا أكل الأسماك في يوم إشراق الحياة "شم النسيم" ، وكذلك البصل الذي ارتبط في أساطيرهم القديمة بقدرته علي طرد الأرواح الشريرة ، فالتاريخ يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم أول من احتفل بعيد الربيع المعروف بشم النسيم . وهو واحد من أعياد مصر القديمة ، 


و يعود الاحتفال به إلى ما يقرب من خمسة آلاف عام ، وقد سمي بهذا الاسم نسبة للكلمة الفرعونية "شمو"، وهي كلمة أصلها هيروغليفي قديم ، ويرمز شم النسيم إلي بعث الحياة ، وكانت أعياد الفراعنة ترتبط بالظواهر الفلكية، وعلاقتها بالطبيعة، ومظاهر الحياة؛ ولذلك احتفلوا بعيد الربيع الذي حددوا ميعاده بالانقلاب الربيعي، وهو اليوم الذي يتساوى فيه الليل والنهار وقت حلول الشمس في برج الحمل .



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*وادى الربيع عاد من تانى
كل عام وانتو بخير
*

----------


## ريــما

الاخ الفاضل ايمن  اشكرك على الكلام الجميل والاهداء 
واشكرك ايضا على قصة شم النسيم لانني دائما اسمع به ولكن لااعرف سبب الاهتمام به 

اخوتي يروق لي الابحار معكم دوما فلنجدف في فضاءات الحروف سويا ...


        .............................







تعود بي الذاكره الى الوراء .. كم اتمنى عودة تلك الايام .. ايام الصبا 
اجلس على ذلك الكرسي امام البحر ( البسفور ) ابحث دائما عن مقعد منفرد بعيد عن ضجيج الناس..لكي انزوي وارسم خيالاتي ...
 اراقب اليخوت الجميله .. 

تقطع البحر ذهابا وايابا .. استنشق رائحة البحر وابحر في خيالي الى البعيد .. ابحث عن حورية البحر
التي تشع نورا يقتل الحزن في عيني ..
غير ان صوت بائع خبز السميد المتجول دائما يرجعني الى الواقع ...

----------


## سوما

حبيبي .. كم أشتاق إليك ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*لآ تحاول البحث 
عن حلم خذلك وحاول
 إن تجعل من حالة
 الإنگسآر بدآية حلم جديد*
*

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *وادى الربيع عاد من تانى
> كل عام وانتو بخير
> *



*



القلم المتألق  .. أميرة الوفاء



كل سنة ومصر كلها بخير وسعادة وحب 

شكراً لتهنئتك الرقيقة بعيد الربيع

تحياتي العطرية


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ الفاضل ايمن  اشكرك على الكلام الجميل والاهداء 
> واشكرك ايضا على قصة شم النسيم لانني دائما اسمع به ولكن لااعرف سبب الاهتمام به 
> 
> اخوتي يروق لي الابحار معكم دوما فلنجدف في فضاءات الحروف سويا ...


*



القلم المتألق  .. ريــما



وأنا أشكرك على متابعتك المستمرة واهتمامك بالهمسات

ولنبحر دائماً في فضاء همساتك الراقية العذبة 

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ربيع عمري





فراشة أنتِ في ربيع عمري الجميل

دمتِ لي ودام نبض قلبك

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بداية جديدة 





اليوم فقط أغلق تلك الصفحة .. لتنتهى كل لحظات الألم لكلانـا

فلقد سئمت أن أعطي بلاحدود وأن تكونين دائماً متلقية

لكن سيبقى الحب دوماً وأبداً شئ جميل بلا شك

ولكن لكل شيء حد .. ولقد بلغت حدي

فلا تلوميني فلا رجعة بعد الآن

انتهى زمن الطيبة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


تـحـيــة من القـلـب لأبناء مصر في ذكــرى تحريــر سـيـناء




إن ملحمة تحرير سيناء وعودتها كاملة للسيادة المصرية هي رحلة طويل 

بدأت منذ الايام الاولي لنكسة 67 مرورا بمراحل الصمود والدفاع النشط

وحرب الاستنزاف .. والعبور وحرب اكتوبر المجيدة وانتصارات 1973م 

ومفاوضات الكيلو 101 ، ومفاوضات السلام .. ثم أخيراً التحكيم الدولي

حتى رفع العلم المصري الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك في 25 أبريل 1982






لقد انتصر الجيش والشعب والقيادة المصرية في اكتوبر 1973 م 

وحتى استرداد اخر شبر من الارض المقدسة أرض سيناء الطاهرة

كل التهاني القلبية لكل ابناء مصـــر في ذكري تحرير أرض سيناء 

سيناء الغالية بالقلوب والتي ذهب في سبيل تحريرها الاف الشهداء 

تحية لكل من ساهم في هذا النصر  تحية من القلب لكل أبناء مصر

ورحم الله شهدائنا البواسل .. وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



انتظار





طال انتظاري .. ولم أتخذ قراري 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

كم أحلم بأن أرقد فى سلام ....!!!!
*

----------


## سوما

*......سنمضى معاااا وسوياااااا..
فما أروع الأحلام وأنت معي ..!!*
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مساء الخير 





ما أحلى الاستمتاع بفنجان قهوة مع نسمات الليل المنعشة 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لمستك نسيت الحياة 




لمستك نسيت الحياة ... وانت اللي بحلمأاعيش يوم معاه 
والليلة هيا البداية وخليك معايا دة عمري الليلة دي ابتدا

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

سرحت بعيونك لفيت ايوة انت جنبي وهـعــشلك سنــين
وحياتي قرب عليا يعمري وعنيا نعيش الحياة لو يومين

ولازم نعــــــيش يلا قـــــــرب كــمــان تعالى حبيبي لابعـــد مكان 
ننسى اللي ضاع من ادينا نعيش بس لينا خلاص اللي جوانا بان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=zR5HZY2LV2o

لتحميل الأغنية .. يرجى الضغط هناااا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بمناسبة عيد ميلاد خطيبتي الغالية .. نوجي 





 ღ♥ღ noogy ღ♥ღ

كل عام وأنتِ حبيبتي 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دعاء الكـَـرب 




تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الدعاء

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أنا زهرةٌ تبقى .. تحيا من حنين وبياضٍ وطُهر.*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



خارج على القانون 





قد يكون حبنا علاقة غير منطقية .. لكن ليست هذه القضية

القضية أعمق بكثير من مجرد همسات أسكبها على الورق ،

القضية أني عشقتك رغم كل الممنوعات الغـــير منطقـــــية

أحببتك وأنا أعلم أني أتحــدى الأعــراف والتقاليد العائلية

أحببتك رافعاً راية الحب والعدالة متجاهلاً قانون البشريـة 

فما بيننا علاقة ساميــة اشبه ما تكـون بالأرواح الملائكية 

فضعي يدك في يدي الآن لنتحدى العالم يا زهرتي البريّــة

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون








بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أفتقدك 





كم تجرعت لوعة الحنين إلى همساتك 

كم عانقت الشوق في غياب أحضانك 

وزرعت أمل بائس للقائك بعد رحيلك 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*

هكذا .. تكتمل الحياة..!!
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صداقات لا تنتهى 





المرأة بمرآتها 

القارئ بكتابه

 

والعاشق مع فنجان القهوة التركية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## EVE1

موضوع اكثر من متميز

كلمات جميلة جدا

واختيار جيد وموفق للصور

قرأت عدة صفحات منه

وسأوالى قراءة باقي الصفحات 

حتى اصل لنهايته باذن الله

لكن ما قراته حتى الان جميل جدااااااااااااا

تحياتى لأبداعك

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع اكثر من متميز
> 
> كلمات جميلة جدا
> 
> واختيار جيد وموفق للصور
> 
> قرأت عدة صفحات منه
> 
> وسأوالى قراءة باقي الصفحات 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. EVE1





لقد همستِ برقـه فعزفتِ علي أوتـار القلـوب ألحـان 

وأسكبتِ رحيق عطرك لتنعشي زهور الليالي الدافئة

كتبتِ ووصفتِ فأبدعتِ بهـمس قلمك الرقيق الحاني

همستِ بنبض قلبك فأخـرج إحســـاس ملئ بالشجن

فسلمت يداكِ بماتحمله من عذب المشاعر والمعاني 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أشكرك من القلب 





أشكرك لأنكِ دائماً هنـا .. في الجـــزء المشرق من حياتي

تمنحيني الضــوء في ليالي الغربة المعتمة حالكة السواد 

أشكرك لأنك بعثتي الحياة بقلبي بعد وفاة أمي رحمها الله

أشكـــــــرك من ربوع قلبي ونبض وجداني .. أشكــــرك 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أشتاق لحنانك 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يهمك في ايه 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رمضان كريم 






كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



براءة  





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## توكال

*مع تحياتى وتقديرى ياأيمن بدون القاب 
مع العلم أنك تساوى أغلى الالقاب 
قرأت مواويلك وبهرتنى
ولا تسألنى عن الاسباب
كلماتك رقيقه عميقه تخطف الالباب
ومعانيها التى تفوح رائحتها 
بشذى الاحباب وتفتح جميع الابواب
وأيضا بدون القاب
تحياتى \ توكال على الله*
ودى اول مره اكتب فيها زجل او ما تسميه
وياريت نتعلم منك الموال

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مع تحياتى وتقديرى ياأيمن بدون القاب 
> مع العلم أنك تساوى أغلى الالقاب 
> قرأت مواويلك وبهرتنى
> ولا تسألنى عن الاسباب
> كلماتك رقيقه عميقه تخطف الالباب
> ومعانيها التى تفوح رائحتها 
> بشذى الاحباب وتفتح جميع الابواب
> وأيضا بدون القاب
> تحياتى \ توكال على الله*
> ...



*



القلم المتألق  .. توكال






أياً كانت الكلمات زجلاً أو نثراً أو مجرد خربشات على الورق

فكونها خرجت منك فهذا يزيدها تألقاً ورونقاً وجمالاً 

كل الشكر والتقدير لمشاركتك الكريمة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقاء من بعد فراق  






ها أنا أحط رحالي من جديد .. ابعثر حقائب ذاكرة امتلأت ورود ووفاء

فتمددت فيها شرايين المحبة لربوع منتدى أبناء مصر الغالي 

نفحات تغذى جسد الانتظار الذى تعافى بالتواصل معكم 

فأنتم عالمي الجميل ... وأنتم أكسير حياتي

تحياتي العطرية لكم جميعاً



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دمع الفرق 






في طريق العودة ... أرسم الموج منديلا يشرب دمع الفراق 

وأترجم الطرقات حضنا كما يضم الآهات يتشرب الضحكات



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*همساتك رقيقه ناعمه لكنها احيانا تحكي عما يدور في خاطري
مزيد من الالم من الامل من كل شيء يخطو بنا 
الى حيث تنتهي الخطواط فلا نجد سوى العدم
او ابتاسمة ضلت طريقها فجائتنا بلا موعد بلا محن
فابتسمنا 
وعدنا للضرب الطويل نسكب احلامنا
انهارا خلقت فقط من اجلي*

الى الامام يا صديق فانت مبدع حقا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *همساتك رقيقه ناعمه لكنها احيانا تحكي عما يدور في خاطري
> مزيد من الالم من الامل من كل شيء يخطو بنا 
> الى حيث تنتهي الخطواط فلا نجد سوى العدم
> او ابتاسمة ضلت طريقها فجائتنا بلا موعد بلا محن
> فابتسمنا 
> وعدنا للضرب الطويل نسكب احلامنا
> انهارا خلقت فقط من اجلي*
> 
> الى الامام يا صديق فانت مبدع حقا



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مطر الشتاء





لقد أنرت متصفحي بمرورك العذب الرقيــق الحاني ..

كشلال النور المنسكب على الطـرق المعتمة ..

أسعدني تواجدك وتعليقك على الخاطرة ..

أتمنى أن أرى متابعتـــك الدائمة ..

لك مني تحياتي العطرية ..

دمتِ بكل ود ..



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حيره 





كلما هممت بمغادرتك 

تعثرت بكِ




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كل عام وأنتم بخير .. وعيد أضحى مبارك  







تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

